# sweetys offical foaling thread



## lucky lodge

my mare sweety has about 4wks to go she is rising 16yrs old and think this is foal number 5 for her

but foal number 1 for me so iam very excited but crapting my self as well..

I have a foaling alarm that i got sent over from america and i cant seem to get it working

I also have a camera wich iam thinking about putting her on mare stare in a couple of weeks......

now for some photos these were taken about 2 or 3 weeks ago will get some more later today.


----------



## lucky lodge

she is a little sweety ..shes 32in and this is the daddy






not a very good photo of him he is 34.5in and is his first baby.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Could she please come to America.....around S.florida would be nice!! She is soooo darn cute!!


----------



## cassie

yay jenny!! how is she going with the udder department?

she is the cutest little thing!! the daddy is stunning how old is he?


----------



## jessj

Yay!!! Another girl to watch!!! Sweety sure is a Cutie!!!


----------



## Equuisize

There you are Jenny with your Sweetie.

Welcome!

Shall we hope she will break the pattern and foal on time?

Please!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi not much udder development yet ...will have to try take some photos of her udder

The daddy (lucky) will be 4yrs old next month will be his first baby

What colour do you reckon the foal will be he,s ment to be a black dun but hes not really that black

and he has palomino fluff in his ears...and palomino srips down the back of his legs really strange...... luckys mum is red dun and his dad is jet black ..


----------



## cassie

wow you could have any sort of colours!! will be very exciting!!


----------



## Eagle

What a cutie! I just love all that fur and Daddy is just adorable. You know we won't be happy until we convince you to get her up on cam so just do it


----------



## lucky lodge

I will get her on marestare when do you think i start it, and how do i go aboout getting it


----------



## Lindi-loo

Ohh exciting stuff 



 :yeah Sweetie really is so cutie and very pretty 



 ..looking forward to following her progress and of course seeing her new baby


----------



## Eagle

How many days is she? I start watching mine at 300 days. Ms has all the info on the site you just need to send in the money and Heather will set you up, it is as easy as anything.


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety is on day 309 and from the foal calulator she is due on the 2 oct thats at a 342 day gestation.

but the way mares have been hanging on to there foals, it will probaly be a longer wait for me


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Jenny, not all mares have been hanging on this year - all three of mine went EARLY!!

Sweetie is just gorgeous, bless her - love the Daddy too. This is going to be one pretty little baby.


----------



## Eagle

My girls were good too, Kim foaled at 323 days and Britt at 343 days


----------



## Lindi-loo

My girl wasnt far out ..due the 10th foaled the 6th


----------



## JAX

My last foal was on day 308! He was fine just early


----------



## cassie

haha so by the look of things Jenny, they have been all over the place!!



makes it so lovely for us!! LOL NOT





how is she looking today? how is her udder situation??


----------



## Wings

Never can have too many mares to watch!

I count to day 336, Rivain went at day 328. Most mini mares seem to go (on average) between 320 and 340.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh crap i better go put her alarm on if some are foaling at 320 thats like only 10 days away...but she doesnt look fat

enought yet... udders are looking abit bigger...apparntly she is hung like a cow before she foals and her last foal was a week over due..


----------



## cassie

lol come on Jenny lol she will pull a surprise one on ya lol you watch!!


----------



## lucky lodge

I hope not i wonted to put her on marestare and get the stable all sorted first


----------



## lucky lodge

Better get my crap togher


----------



## cassie

haha I'm sure you will have plenty of time Jenny LOL just teasin ya!


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> <br /><img src='http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/public/style_emoticons/default/saludando.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> 
> ' /> oh crap i better go put her alarm on if some are foaling at 320 thats like only 10 days away...but she doesnt look fat <br />         enought yet... udders are looking abit bigger...apparntly she is hung like a cow before she foals and her last foal was     a week over due..<br />


<br /><br /><br />
I bring them up to the top paddocks from day 300, start monitoring udders and will alarm/milk test as needed. That is when I have my working alarm and milk test strips



Flying blind this year!


----------



## lucky lodge

these photos i took today does she look like shes getting any bigger


----------



## lucky lodge

OH she has about 4wks to go......


----------



## lucky lodge

Taken today






this one was taken 3days ago






is there any changes


----------



## Eagle

I would say she looks like she has about a month of tummy to grow so she is right on track


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree with Renee, looking good for her due date!



she has to grow that little baby real nice!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys


----------



## cassie

wont be long Jenny



at least you have a due date n she is on track for that


----------



## Wings

Love the lopsided belly shot, Fantasy does that a lot. Somtimes I think she'll just fall over sideways one day


----------



## lucky lodge

well were on 311 days now Iam counting the days now





how long is the normal gestation for a mini or is there no such thing LOL


----------



## cassie

well I have read it is anywhere from 300 days to 365... could be wrong tho...

is she bagging up yet Jenny?


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> well I have read it is anywhere from 300 days to 365... could be wrong tho...
> 
> is she bagging up yet Jenny?



Foaling can happen any time in that range. But from what I've been told from other mini breeders the norm is 320 to 345. Anything either side can still be a viable foal but is less common.


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> well I have read it is anywhere from 300 days to 365... could be wrong tho...
> 
> is she bagging up yet Jenny?






No not bagged up yet.....


----------



## lucky lodge

day 313 and counting putting the foal alarm on today and setting up the camera tomorow


----------



## Eagle

she is right on track if you think that most mares take around 4 weeks to bag up that would put her foaling at 341 days. Perfect !!


----------



## Lindi-loo

You must be getting very excited now shes such a cutie lil mare 



 cant wait to see her baby


----------



## lucky lodge

Thanks she is a little cutie if i do say myself..LOL I am getting very excited LOL


----------



## cassie

glad we will be able to see Sweety before long!!



n it won't be too much longer and you will start showing us HUGE udder pics hehe


----------



## jessj

Is Sweetie going up on Mare Stare today??? I Love watching all of these mares! I will have a screen FULL of light haired beauties, and my poor sweet "dark horse" Darla!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Does she have a link yet?


----------



## lucky lodge

No havent got her up on marestare yet brother is coming over today to set the camera up

but i dont feel like doing much as i have the flu really really bad worse flu ive had in years i feel like crap





Oh forget were on 314 days LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> No havent got her up on marestare yet brother is coming over today to set the camera up
> 
> but i dont feel like doing much as i have the flu really really bad worse flu ive had in years i feel like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forget were on 314 days LOL



So sorry hope you are feeling better


----------



## jessj

oh no! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Eagle

Wrap up warm and have a nice long sleep.



you feel better in the morning


----------



## Eagle

I am so sorry for waking you up, I hope you manage to get straight back to sleep.


----------



## lucky lodge

Well i still feel like crap on codral flu tablets and pain killers and still feel like crap nose is blocked then its dripping like a tap my jaw and head feels like its gunna blow up





got the camera set up but dont no how to do marestare do i ring them or email is it in america or do thay have one in australia iam lost HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Eagle

Just go to the MS site click on

"Sign up" go down to the bottom and put in your barn name and and how long you want the cam up for. You will need a paypal account.

Good luck


----------



## lucky lodge

cool that easy dont you need anything for your computer iam comfussedddddd


----------



## cassie

hope your feeling better Jenny!!!

Heather is really helpful and answers any questions you may have lol believe me I had heaps!!! LOL

hope you get it up


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> hope your feeling better Jenny!!!
> 
> Heather is really helpful and answers any questions you may have lol believe me I had heaps!!! LOL
> 
> hope you get it up



me to



:yes



:yes


----------



## Eagle

Heather will email you the program

As soon as you have paid


----------



## lucky lodge

oh ok is it hard to put program on iam not very good at computer stuff

also can you watch it on the computer and tv as well,, as i have the cameras set on the tv in my bedroom and computer set up in the study


----------



## Eagle

If you connect your cam to the tv you will need a dazzle to connect tv - pc.

The MS program is very easy to get started, I am no computer wizard and I managed with some help from the wonderful Heather.


----------



## cassie

same here, was thinking it would take 24 hours! it was up after 2!!!! obviously it depends on the camera and system you are using...

do you have wi fi? with our tv (its one of the new lcd ones lol)

I can watch my camera on my tv through the my laptop through the wifi LOL





don't know if that makes much sense lol on that note goodnight LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

Day 315 and iam seeing some change her udder seems to be bigger and her hoohar i can see pink bits





will take pictures later..........


----------



## cassie

yay for pics!! n progress with the udder!!


----------



## lucky lodge

just been out watching her a shes acting a bit weird hasnt eaten all her brekky and hiding at the back of the stable

but udders are not full enough yet


----------



## lucky lodge

Hooyar about 3days ago i think






hooyar today






Udders from 3 days ago






udders today thay dont look much different but thay feel bigger


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Little changes coming along, yah!


----------



## cassie

there looks to be a little change with the udder n some change with her hooha,

slow n steady





still think she could loosen behind some more... but wdik hehe

its really hard when you can feel the changes but the camera doesn't pic em up lol so frustrating lol


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though steady progress is being made.








Her udder is showing some extra filling too!

You say she seems a bit off her food. It maybe just how she is feeling right now, but can I ask what you are giving her? As with Cassie and Suzie, I would say that if you are giving her a fair bit of 'filler' food, then now is the time to get rid of that and to increase her 'concentrated' feed as she probably doesn't have much spare room in her tummy for 'large' filler feeds. Also remember that her foal is quite likely to be popping its head into Mommas feed bowl for the odd sample or two, so by the time she foals you need to have her on a suitable 'mare and foal' feed so the foal can pinch a bit with safety. If you are not feeding a 'M & F' feed already, then now is the time to start changing over.


----------



## cassie

good advice Anna





Jenny I have cut Suzies food back quite a bit now n she only gets the smallest amount of chaff n mainly the breeda n speedi beat,

Anna is speadi beat alright for foals? Its obviously mixed up but I hadn't thought to ask that hehe silly me


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> good advice Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny I have cut Suzies food back quite a bit now n she only gets the smallest amount of chaff n mainly the breeda n speedi beat,
> 
> Anna is speadi beat alright for foals? Its obviously mixed up but I hadn't thought to ask that hehe silly me



Lyric is putting anything that fits in her mouth at the moment



I reckon speedibeet and haycube mush are some of the safest things!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks for all the advice everyone i need it LOL

sweety gets 2 cups of studmaster and 3 cups of horse and weinling pellets

plus i biscuit of hay in morning then all the same at night

she also gets domite and nutrqin wich is vitaims

and carrots

is that ok and enough


----------



## lucky lodge

Well were on day 316

spoke to the previos owner to sweety and she said it takes sweety about 2 to 3 wks for her udders to fill.

and when she does she is hung like a cow



and waxes up wich she said shes never seen in a mini





and sweetys just starting to bag up now

so by the sounds of things weve got 2 to 3 wks yet so that would make the due date 28 september

Getting closer



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## cassie

YAY thats very exciting!!





congrats!!!!


----------



## Wings

I hope she follows her rulebook for you!


----------



## lucky lodge

I forgot she also said sweetys hoohar will get double the size

so some good signs to look out for

OH also what do yous think of what iam feeding her

Is that ok

Iam not feeding her chaff as she will not eat it weird hay


----------



## AnnaC

Food wise it sounds good to me! I always aim for food that will 'disolve' in a foals mouth/saliva if it takes a mouthful of Mommas food. No chaff and I wouldn't be feeding speed beet either (no way for a foal to chew it and some of the beet pieces are too large for a tiny mouth, can easily slip down a throat and cause a choke, plus a foal's digestion is not ready for sugar beet at this young age.

Apart from Mommas milk, grass is the natural food for a foal's system as nature intended, so always try to get your mare and new baby out on pasture as soon as you can, with safety, after foaling. Feed wise, a good quality mare and foal feed plus equally good quality soft leafy hay will see your little ones on the right track!

My mares are all fat pigs (!) so when they come in before foaling they are simply fed a balancer to boost their vitamins and minerals, plus night time hay, both of which continue for a month after foaling, plus of course daily out in the fields. I find the balancer works well for the few mouthfuls the foals might take because the pellets are tiny, so no problem for small mouths! If I was to add/feed a mare and foal feed (which I sometimes change to if I have a foal who is eating more balancer than I feel is good for it) then I would go with the pelleted form not the mix - as I said before, pellets do stand a chance of disolving in a foal's saliva, but the 'bits' in the mix would not do this.

Just my opinion folks!


----------



## lucky lodge

yippee day 317 and counting


----------



## cassie

how is she this morning Jenny??


----------



## lucky lodge

not much change and suzie any change

and me still got this bloody flu feel like crap

i just mopped the floors and it just about killed me


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all were on day 318 LOL


----------



## Eagle

Not long to go now. Yippeeee


----------



## AnnaC

Slow steady progress is good progress.





Hope you are feeling a bit better today Jenny.


----------



## Lindi-loo

the countdown on well and truely on 



 hope your feeling better soon


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi udder is getting bigger today ....i give her 1 1/2 to 2 wks to go

Iam still feel like crap i was coughing up blood last night so off to doctors tomorow


----------



## Eagle

OMG that is terrible



Get well soon


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh that sounds rather serious..you need that like a hole in the head right now im sure 



..take care x


----------



## cassie

OMG Jenny!!! are you ok?? get better!!! you can't be sick with your gorgeous girl getting closer... I won't demand pics though I am dying to see some....

you just get better really soon!!!

you poor thing!





praying for you!


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all and thank you for careing iam off to the doctors today





iam still coughing up blood and i dont get much sleep as iam coughing all night





iam sure ill be fine i would say of got bronchitis will let you all no how i went at the doctors

when i get back.....

Thanks jenny

as for my sweety were on day 319 and udders are getting bigger yippeeeeeeeeeeee





will post some photos for you cassie


----------



## cassie

thanks Jenny!!! n you get yourself better!!!



we can't have you sick while Sweety is foaling I ahad bronchitis 2 years ago it was horrible!! get some anitbiotics into you quick!


----------



## AnnaC

Sending you healing thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery Jenny. Hope the Doc can give you something to quickly get you some relief.

Good news about Sweety's progress.


----------



## Eagle

I too hope the Doc can give you something to make you feel and get better soon.


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi all well iam back from doctors and he says ive got the begingings of phnemonia so ive had to get a chest xray

and iam on antbotic

some photos for you cassie

these were taken yesterday she doesnt look much different

but to see her in the flesh these a huge change


----------



## Lindi-loo

Looking Good Sweety 



 Poor you Iv heard that phnemonia is extremely painful too..Get Well soon x


----------



## cassie

lol thanks Jenny she sure is gorgeous!!

pnemonia!! YUCK!!! get better soon!!!


----------



## Eagle

Good Lord Jenny, get to bed straight away




no more outings till you are better.

Hugs and get well soon

renee


----------



## MeganH

Really hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## AnnaC

As Diane says, get loads of rest, and keep away from any dust or other irritants, lots of fluids and take the anti-b's regularly (and be sure to finish the course!)

Well I think our Sweety is going to beat both Suzie and Stormy in the foaling stakes! She may need to drop a little more with her tummy and to fill her bag more, but she is certainly ahead of the other two milk wise, so she could foal at any time from now on.





(but I'm sure she will wait for you to feel a bit better Jenny!)


----------



## lucky lodge

well i think were on day 320 yippeeeeeeeee

feel a little better today think the antibotics are doing the trick


----------



## cassie

lol day 320? lol can I get a pic of her udder from further back? its hard to see how big it is from being so close up lol sorry I know your sick and If its to hard thats ok


----------



## lucky lodge

ok cassie ill go take photos just for you LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam not very good at takeing booby shots

But heres some photos i took today for cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are feeling a little better today Jenny -- mind you that doesn't means that you can stop taking lots of rest and looking after yourself.


----------



## cassie

naw thankyou Jenny



how are you feeling tonight? make sure you get some good rest





Sweety sure has unusual colours lol its really cool



n she has definitley progressed



YAY


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks iam feeling a little bit better antibotics are really doing the trick..

still coughing a bit and did cough up a little bit of blood today..

but got a better sleep last niight so hoping for a good night sleep tonight..

as for sweety well her udders dont seem to have got any bigger to me

time will tell....she does seem to be walking a lot slower she got this woddling walk happening LOL


----------



## cassie

I find Suzie gets bigger in the morning, smaller at night... Sweety might pause like Suzie did, hopefully for not as long....



stress!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

To be honest Jenny, I would be watching Sweety very closely - as I'm sure you are. I know that she looks and could have a little while to go yet, but her udder is at the point that it could fill very quickly as she goes into labour.

I cant remember if you have a home camera set up that you are watching? If not then pay particular attention to Sweety's 'moods' during the daytime. Many years ago I had a little mare that was never particularly friendly, but two weeks before her due date and with very little bag, she kept following me around everytime I went into the field. In my stupidity I just thought it was her 'changing a bit' due to being soon to foal. She foaled that evening in her stable before I went out for my first evening check and the foal never got out of the bag.





Well, we are all wiser, sadly, after the event, but since then I watch my mares like a hawk for ANY changes in their normal way of doing things, so just wanted to give you an example of what can happen to any of us, especially, as many of the others will know, when we just pop to the loo, or misread the signs and go indoors for a quick cuppa!

Glad to hear you got a good night's sleep last night - hope you get the same tonight and then feel even better tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

thats very good advice Anna





hey Jenny are you still going to put Sweety on marestare??





how is your girl looking this morning??


----------



## lucky lodge

oh thats really sad anna........

i have got a camera but i dont thinkk ill put her on mare stare as ive got it set up in my room not on the internet

plus ive got to get a light set up in the paddock as sweety dosnt like the stable

theres no change in her today was expecting her to change every day





still feeling like crap i was up all night coughing and now iam on antibotics iam not coughing up flem and no blood



anymore so

its a dry cough and hurts my head every time i cough...oh and i gotta cross me legs or i pee my self child birth does

wonders for the bladder,,,,LOL

Oh were on day 321 Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG that is so sad ....thanks so much for all advice you all dont no how much it really does mean to me

THANK YOU ill be watching big time



:shocked



:shocked


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I hope you feel better very soon, prayers of healing. I too have had a foal last month not make it because I missed the birth. the night she had it, she just pawed at the ground a little, shoved everyone out of the way to eat, and that was it! I missed it. That's is what made me decide to put stormy on Marestare. I am so excited for Sweety, she is looking close.


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety i just took


----------



## LittleRibbie

I see changes






. I dont get to post often but try to read when i have a few minutes but just wanted to tell you again what a darling little girl Sweety is. does she have one of those types of manes that never tangle? I have one horse whos mane looks like your little Sweety...it always just stays nice and soft!! What color is she when she sheds out...I love her color now but was just wondering as sometimes they are so different!


----------



## lucky lodge

thank you ,,she is palimino i think never rugged her

i would say she a dark palimino if she was rugged

yer main stays like that dont have to brush her


----------



## cassie

wow definite changes



so exciting!!!



keep on improving Jenny!! won't be long now!


----------



## Eagle

Yes, she would have my full attention too bc even though her tummy doesn't look quite ready her teats are pointing straight down so she could be a sly one.


----------



## cassie

very true Renee





won't be long now Jenny



after you get better of course


----------



## lucky lodge

she been acting very different today standing in the one corner swishing her tail lots and very jumpy when you touch

her belly or boobys...i think she starting to get uncomfortable


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety just set of the foaling alarm...nop nothing just resting


----------



## Eagle

It is going to be a long night for you, if only we could help!


----------



## AnnaC

Beware of mares standing alone in corners! Although I'm sure she's probably just feeling a bit uncomfortable.





Is she alone in her paddock, she really shouldn't be with other mares when she foals - little Lyric had a bit of a shaky start when caught up in the rush of the other mare to see her/take possession of her, and was quite exhausted that first day.

Do you have enough space in a barn/enough stables to be able to bring a companion in with her and in view of her? Sorry, I have no idea of your place/set up, just trying to throw out suggestions. Also it is easier to be right there at the birth if the mare is 'restricted' in some way - not easy either if you are having to fend off other nosey mares!





It is great that you have a foaling alarm on her, but I have heard tales of some of them refusing to re-set properly after they have been set off. (Sorry again, never seen or used one of these so not sure how they work!)

I still think Sweety has a little way to go, but these sneaky mare often like to suprise us. LOL!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Ohh exciting stuff


----------



## cassie

YAY very exciting! how is she this morning Jenny? n how are you??


----------



## lucky lodge

well sweetys on day 322 and shes still walking like shes got a potatoe up her bum lots of tail swishing and not really fust on eating her brekky udders are not much bigger ...so i think she wont be much longer.....

as for me well iam still not 100% better but getting there still coughing heaps and headaches


----------



## cassie

yuck!! well Sweety is going to be a good girl n wait for you to get better, she told me so




so you just concentrate on getting better





did you say if Sweety has had a foal before?


----------



## lucky lodge

Yer i think this is number 5 foal for sweety ...first foal with me


----------



## cassie

WOW Sweety is well experienced





did her previous owner say she foaled with a big bag or small?


----------



## lucky lodge

the last owner said she is hung like a cow in the udder department and hoohar doubles it size

she also said that takes about 3weeks for this to happen before foaling

so if shes right i reackon a week or 2

come on sweety show us some more signs L:OL


----------



## cassie

yeah prob 1 1/2 - 2 weeks... hopefully



we are thinking 10 days for Suz n she is a little more devloped then Sweety but Sweety might surprise us and get the big bag over night n then foal the next day,... I sure wish suzie would do that LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

sweetys udders yesterday






sweetys udders today











sweetys hoohar couple of weeks ago i think






sweety hoohar today

can you see any change


----------



## cassie

yep I can





very exciting!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

waiting for news 



 shes looking good


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal yet.. but can you see a change ..that 2nd hoohar shot is gross lol

she seems to be doing a lot of tail swishing the last couple of day

so id say were getting closer but belly still hasnt dropped


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh lucky you lots of even closer watching and more worrying for today 



 how exciting she wont be long now


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and evening all

Day 323 and still no foal..

little bit more cooking to do LOL


----------



## cassie

yep lol she is cooking her baby to perfection for you!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

any ideas what colour will be popping out from that pretty lil girl


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo yes - lets hear the possible colours!

How are you feeling this morning Jenny?


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all iam feeling a bit better still coughing lots and very tied.........and body aches

thanks for asking ..........

as for sweety well i would love a buckskin or pally ,but i bet it will come out black or chestnut

but as long its healthy


----------



## Eagle

hi Jenny, I am glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## cassie

so... Jenny how is our sneaky little mare this morning??

glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

day 324 and no change will take some more photos today


----------



## cassie

don't you hate no change!!



LOL bring it on Girls! we wanna see these babies!


----------



## lucky lodge

yep iam hanging out ...but every day is one day closer LOL


----------



## cassie

thats right Jenny!! my thoughts exactly!


----------



## lucky lodge

gunna go take some more photos see if there is change back soon


----------



## cassie

no worries



excited for new photos!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety today






taken couple of days ago









today

i dont see much change


----------



## lucky lodge

that last picture is to close go take another


----------



## cassie

no there is a little bit of change there Jenny,



she seems to be filling from the sides (in my opinion) like Suzie is... she is getting there!


----------



## cassie

p.s next time you take pics, can you get down to ground level n take some of her whole body from the side? similar to what I take for Suzie, just easier to see her tummy compared to her whole body... I think the foal needs to go into position more, if you look at Suzie ( I will try take some more pics today or tomorrow) the baby bump is more towards her head rather then her bum... lol sorry prob not making any sense lol

can you feel the foal moving still?


----------



## lucky lodge

today

about a week ago






today


----------



## lucky lodge

yep bubby still moving not as much


----------



## lucky lodge

Side on today






she hasnt dropped yet


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!! THATS the udder pics I like to see!!! lol you can definitley see the changes!!





So excited for you Jenny!!

yeah the foal should change position more before its ready but that might happen a few days before she foal!!

YAY for changes!! its so exciting!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow, I am seeing some changes!


----------



## LittleRibbie

She looked like a sleepy head today. Shes really cute!! You can see the changes w/all the photos lined up


----------



## cassie

yeah you can



good work Diane





YAY for changes!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks for the photo up dates ..awesome

but i cant see any changes


----------



## cassie

lol of course you can't Jenny, you see her everyday, we can see them cos we aren't with her looking at her every day!!



she is changing don't stress



you don't have a plane to catch anytime soon do you?



LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

ha haa LOL no plane to catch just getting excited ..i hate this waiting


----------



## Lindi-loo

Great progress


----------



## Eagle

I see great progress, not long now


----------



## AnnaC

Oh YES - progress!








If you compare her udder pics with those of Stormy you will see the progress that Sweety is making. On Stormy's thread I was trying to explain udder sizes and foaling possibilities - Stormy (IMO) is not yet at the stage where she could suddenly foal and produce milk as she foaled, but Sweety, given another three or four days of udder progress, could catch you out and foal, happily getting a full milk supply as she foaled. (am I making sense?)

On the other hand if Sweety is going to produce a full/tight bag before she foals then I would guess, looking at the pics, she has another 10 to 14 days to go?

Anyone else going to risk a guess? LOL!!


----------



## cassie

I'm going to say about 10 days




foaling on the...24th



just before I go away so I can see the baby!!



bring it on Sweety!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam totally understand,,,,i tryed to get milk out of her nothing.. will milk come out before the foals born or just as its born ........man i dont noooooooo LOL......Iam thinking maybe a week


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Jenny. We never try to milk our mares - dont do milk testing either - to my way of thinking, the milk is the foals, not ours. LOL!!

Yes she will produce her milk when it is needed, so dont stress. Not all mares will drop their milk for you and she may simply be one of these - just because everyone else is getting milk/talking about samples for testing, doesn't mean there is anything wrong with Sweety, she's doing just fine.





Just think about all those mares that are left to fend for themselves for the whole pregnancy/foaling business, they dont have anyone pinching dribbles of milk to taste, test, or coo over, and they cleverly produce a full supply all on their own when they foal!


----------



## cassie

Jenny I haven't tested Suzie's milk in ages... I might again when she gets really close but I agree with Anna I don't want to wreck anything lol

Sweety will show you the signs just be patient (gosh I should learn to listen to my own advice



lol)

your not alone in this, Sweety, Stormy, and Suzie are all pretty much neck n neck in the foaling race, Kara n I are with you in this,

and we have a lovely friends Renee, Anna, Diane, Heidi, Lindi and Bree to help us





we can't go wrong if we listen to their advice





lol I'll shutup now, I always blab on when I'm tired lol have a good night sleep

Night!!


----------



## AnnaC

Ah ha, the sensible Diane!





To wait until you have all the other signs in place, and then to use the test strips to give you a virtually hour by hour reading, is a much more sensible idea, and a great saving for those needing last minute indications.


----------



## Eagle

I did the same Diane, this year was the first time I used Foal Time strips and I tested once she had a good size bag and a loose tail head. She too very politely foaled 2 hours after testing ready.


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

day 325 and counting...................udders seem to be a bit bigger no vulva change


----------



## cassie

each day is another day closer


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yeah sweety, moving right along!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Day 325 



 getting closer everyday..you must be so excited


----------



## lucky lodge

just went and feed them all and thought i would check sweety out

well i noticed today i seen your kicking at her belly

and this is gunna sound strange when i pushed around her hooha

her hooha would wink at me LOL



And its much softer.. any one had this happen before

or and udders feel bit bigger but no milk and no wax

ha ha ha i fix my wacks


----------



## lucky lodge

bumping


----------



## cassie

lol well I'm glad there is no wacks!! for your mare lol would be exciting if there was some WAX hehe couldn't resist sorry Jenny!! LOL

Suzie has been really loose behind for the last week... its definitley a sign she is getting closer!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yer but what about her winking


----------



## cassie

maybe she had just done a no.1 before you went n saw her?? Suzie winks for ages after oh n I think once or twice I touched her round there and she winked.. yes she did, maybe the hormones? not sure LOL

totally guessing here everything sounds fine Jenny!


----------



## Lindi-loo

All depends which eye she was winking with i guess and if she got no wacks either..my guess would be both 



..Sorry cassie started it..one for the experts i think


----------



## lucky lodge

Ha Ha HA


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cassie said:


> lol well I'm glad there is no wacks!! for your mare lol would be exciting if there was some WAX hehe couldn't resist sorry Jenny!! LOL
> 
> Suzie has been really loose behind for the last week... its definitley a sign she is getting closer!!!



Cassie you crack me up!


----------



## Eagle

Winking is very rude, give her some whacks. ROFL


----------



## cassie

LOL haha poor Jenny, lol I think we have worked out its a pretty normal thing Jenny





how is she looking this morning??


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening.

day 326 and weve got one udder bigger then the other LOL


----------



## cassie

I never thought of it like that Diane LOL your probably right LOL

Suzie did that for a while... one udder bigger than the other...


----------



## lucky lodge

huge change today

13th september






today


----------



## lucky lodge

this has happened just in the last few hours

getting friggen excited now



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## cassie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked





your gonna have a baby!!! your gonna have a baby!!! your gonna have a baby!!!!

ok Anna n Diane you were right AGAIN!! they knew she was going to be a sneaky one!!!

YAY for you Jenny SO EXCITED!!! Suzie better copy!

Sweety is now in the lead!!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG OMG iam so friggen excited...never been this excited about something in a long time.. LOL LOL





what does it mean when it happens so fast


----------



## Wings

Oh wow! Some changes going on!



:shocked


----------



## Lindi-loo

WOW


----------



## AnnaC

Calm down Jenny - everything is looking good, Sweety is doing everything just as she should. I know it is exciting, especially when you get a big leap ahead like this in the udder department.





Sweety could be following the book, in which case she still has a way to go yet - bag about twice the size, teats fill too well apart from each other and pointing downwards - 4 to 6 more days. OR she could fill that bag overnight and foal before you know it!!

Sorry my brain is always a bit befuddled in the morning, but I cant remember what 'set up' you have for Sweety, but she does need to be somewhere alone to foal, especially at night (in your pictures she is always in with her friends I think?)

But wherever she is, she needs very close watching 24/7 from now on - Good luck!!


----------



## lucky lodge

So do i start to stress.......to late allready have


----------



## lucky lodge

AnnaC said:


> Calm down Jenny - everything is looking good, Sweety is doing everything just as she should. I know it is exciting, especially when you get a big leap ahead like this in the udder department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweety could be following the book, in which case she still has a way to go yet - bag about twice the size, teats fill too well apart from each other and pointing downwards - 4 to 6 more days. OR she could fill that bag overnight and foal before you know it!!
> 
> Sorry my brain is always a bit befuddled in the morning, but I cant remember what 'set up' you have for Sweety, but she does need to be somewhere alone to foal, especially at night (in your pictures she is always in with her friends I think?)
> 
> But wherever she is, she needs very close watching 24/7 from now on - Good luck!!






Thanks,,sweety is paddock by her self but right next door to her mates

will be putting the foal alarm and camera on her tonight.......


----------



## AnnaC

Just perfect Jenny - she needs her friends nearby, but wont want their interferance when her time comes.


----------



## Eagle

Great progress Jenny, not long to go now


----------



## Nakita

Looking close! I give her 24 hours



Good luck!! Hope she foals safely!!


----------



## MeganH

YAY!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

day 327 and still no foal ..talk to the previous owner she reackons shes still got

a bit more udder to fill yet ...cant be to much longer


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yah yah yah sweety!



:yeah you are moving along quite fast, maybe if you could teach Suzie and Stormy how to fill that udder up?





I wish we could watch her, but I guess pictures will do, next best thing


----------



## lucky lodge

wish i coud have on marestare but dont no how it would work, as i wont to have her up on camera in my bedroom

and also have it conected to my computer.??????????


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Saffire my other mare is bagging up,, omg didnt think she was pregnant






saffire is a maiden mare






think my other mare dusty might be to but she wont let me feel her udders

she trys to kick me head of


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Jenny, that's quite a bag for a maiden mare - she might foal not long after Sweety! Does she get on with Sweety? You might have to think about moving her into Sweety's 'enlosure' in a few days as you really dont want an inexperienced mare foaling in a field full of other mares. Hopefully Sweety will foal shortly and then have her own baby to look after and will ignore Saffire?

This is all getting very exciting.


----------



## Eagle

lucky lodge said:


> wish i coud have on marestare but dont no how it would work, as i wont to have her up on camera in my bedroom
> 
> and also have it conected to my computer.??????????


It is REALLY easy, you just buy a dazzle for about $50

http://www.amazon.co...s%3Daps&x=0&y=0

connect this to your TV and it will send the image to your computer

Plus you must have nerves of steel bc I never go to "bed" once my girls are bagged, I lay dressed on a recliner chair in the lounge in front of the computer ready to jump.



All this lack of sleep turns me into a walking nightmare,



the kids have learnt to be British. (seen but not heard)





OMG Saffire is doing a sneaky


----------



## lucky lodge

AnnaC said:


> Goodness Jenny, that's quite a bag for a maiden mare - she might foal not long after Sweety! Does she get on with Sweety? You might have to think about moving her into Sweety's 'enlosure' in a few days as you really dont want an inexperienced mare foaling in a field full of other mares. Hopefully Sweety will foal shortly and then have her own baby to look after and will ignore Saffire?
> 
> This is all getting very exciting.






I am in shock



saffire and sweety do get along do you think i should put them together

if i leave her where she is she will be in with the stallion.. and dusty my other mare


----------



## Eagle

I would move her in with Sweety for sure, just make sure you watch them at first and that they have enough field/shelter for 2 in case they feel the need to be alone.







so exciting


----------



## lucky lodge

yep will move them thanks for the advice

one thing iam worried about is i havent been feeding her as much

as sweety.. she still has been getting added vitiams and stuff though

but she hasnt lost any weight shes a big fatty


----------



## Eagle

I am sure she will be fine, can we see a photo of her please?


----------



## lucky lodge

photo i took of her the other day






saffire in show condition


----------



## AnnaC

Another pretty little girl - you do have some lovely mares Jenny.





I shouldn't worry about extra food - Saffire looks fine and at this stage, any extra food will only be adding to the size of the foal when a mare looks as good as she does. Just keep the vits and minerals going.


----------



## lucky lodge

well it looks like my dusty is pregnant tooooooooo

her udders are starting to fill to

but she not quit as big as saffire

so the way the girls are looking ..as my friend came over and had a look at them and she been breeding

minis and big horses for years

she thinks sweetys got a week to go

saffire got a about 4 weeks or so to go

and dustty about 6 weeks or so to go

OMG OMG OMG now iam really starting to stress



:SoHappy

photo of dusty i took the other day






dusty in show condition


----------



## cassie

WOW its all happening for you Jenny!!! yippee!!!!

i would think that Saphire has less then 4 weeks... but WDIK lol


----------



## Eagle

me too Cassie, I guess we will have to wait and see who is right.





Dusty is adorable too, do you have any horses that aren't just fab?


----------



## AnnaC

Great news Jenny!


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> me too Cassie, I guess we will have to wait and see who is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty is adorable too, do you have any horses that aren't just fab?






Oh thank you ,,,,,,,i did my resource and got saffire dusty and lucky from 2 off the best studs in australia

got them trucked over from the other side of australia

so thay should have nice foals.......my goal is to get some nice progeny like what yous have..........


----------



## lucky lodge

328 days and still no foalssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss LOL


----------



## cassie

dont stress jenny!!

she is moving leaps and bounds!! it won't be long!! for either of them


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

We know the feeling, waiting drives you NUTS!



These girls all need to get the show on the road!


----------



## cassie

how is she tonight Jenny? Suzie has gone n followed Sweety!! come on stormy your turn now!! posted pics from tonight on my thread!


----------



## lucky lodge

thats awesome go suzie she may beat sweetyy

sweetys udders are a lot bigger tonight will take photos tomorrow

if its not raining


----------



## Lindi-loo

Will someone take the lead 



 I really dont mind who goes first..all this waiting 



 I want to see some cutie baby pics


----------



## cassie

haha me too Bree!! me too!!

have to see what the Sweety pics are... like I think she will go before Suzie!


----------



## lucky lodge

day 329 and counting.

belly is looking like the v shape is happening and udders are getting bigger



:yeah



:yeah





well go take some photos soon

saffire and dusty still looking the same


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!! definitley need to see some pics!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety 19 september day 329






cant see her nipples


----------



## cassie

wow she is very similar to Suzie!!! maybe even a little bigger!!!





n she has dropped as well!!!



very exciting stuff!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

do you reackon she has dropped see i cant notice it


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow! Sweety is looking so close too!



Wow, we are going to have some really cute foals very soon!


----------



## cassie

yep we will!! Jenny, what if you post the last tummy pics you took then todays one! that will tell you


----------



## lucky lodge

yep you can see a change very slowly......udders are bigger ..well thay feel bigger

and she seems to be more like leave me alone...i think see sick off me looking and takeing photos

iam sure every time she sees me coming its like oh not her again LOL


----------



## Eagle

Wow, I say a few more days. Yippee


----------



## cassie

Renee!!!! what are you doing AWAKE!!!!





yeah definite progress Jenny!! won't be long!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam hoping a few more days she better not have it saturday or tomorow or wednesday as there

the days ive got to go out ..............


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie, hubby just left for work and woke me up.


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire is acting a bit strange today lot of tail swishing and belly kicking

and she was laying down then flu up real fast like something was wrong maybe it kick her LOL


----------



## Eagle

I would watch her closely.


----------



## lucky lodge

but she not ready i dont think


----------



## Eagle

Those are the ones that fool us !


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oooooo! you might be having 2 babies really soon!


----------



## lucky lodge

yep iam getting pretty excited but still a nervous reck LOL

i have a problam with were to put them all

i have 2 paddocks out the front of my house

sweety is 1 on her own

the other paddock i have dusty and saffire and my stallion lucky in

i have 2 big paddocks out the back that i had big horse in but there is so many weirds in there i dont no if there

poison or not ..... .i need to take my stallion out but if i move him out the back he is going to stress big time..

if i put all the girls together i think sweety would miss out on a lot of her food

what do yoous all think


----------



## Eagle

Can you close off an area within the girls paddock?


----------



## lucky lodge

yer like cut the paddock in 2 and put my stallion on his own



:yeah



:yeah





good thinking..........i was not prepared for all these foals as i thought saffire and dusty were not in foal


----------



## lucky lodge

lucky lodge said:


> yep iam getting pretty excited but still a nervous reck LOL
> 
> i have a problam with were to put them all
> 
> i have 2 paddocks out the front of my house
> 
> sweety is 1 on her own
> 
> the other paddock i have dusty and saffire and my stallion lucky in
> 
> i have 2 big paddocks out the back that i had big horse in but there is so many weirds in there i dont no if there
> 
> poison or not ..... .i need to take my stallion out but if i move him out the back he is going to stress big time..
> 
> if i put all the girls together i think sweety would miss out on a lot of her food
> 
> what do yoous all think






or do you think i should just put all the girls togther..?????????


----------



## cassie

I would definitley take the stallion out NOW Jenny!! I have had Suzie seperated from Smartie for the last month!!!

if your worried about Sweety then seperate the fence... prob a good option if your stallion doesn't like to be seperated!! LOL

they are such sooks!!

if I put Penny into Suzie's paddock for half an hour Smartie goes bonkers!!




LOL

hope you get it sorted out!!

can we see some new pics of Saphire n Dusty? are they getting milk?


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire;s udders are the same as yesterday and dusty are a little bit bigger


----------



## cassie

YAY gotta love good progress!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

just had a look at sweetys nipples and from this morning nipples were touching

and now there about just under 1inch apart progress



:yeah



:yeah





how many days you reackon she got....................................

will take photos tomorow


----------



## cassie

well any day from now... but I think you will have a baby by Friday





will have to confirm that bet when I see pics... n I dnt know much about all this still but thats my thoughts


----------



## lucky lodge

yep fridays fine ill be home LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im gona go with Wednesday night


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Im gona go with Wednesday night






ok iam excited why wednesday??????????????????


----------



## Eagle

You are so cruel



you tell us about her nipples and then make us wait for pix





I say Wednesday too


----------



## Lindi-loo

lucky lodge said:


> ok iam excited why wednesday??????????????????



I feel it in my bones..


----------



## lucky lodge

we will see if your bones are right on wednesday LOL LOL


----------



## cassie

LOL well both Renee n Linid say Wednesday I say the might be right



lol

do you milk test??

yes Renee, she is cruel isn't she LOL making us Aunties wait!!!!



LOL


----------



## cassie

how are your girls this morning??? any babies to report??


----------



## cassie

HELLO JENNY!!!!!!!!!!????

COOOEEEEEEEEEEEE!!





is everything ok for you guys over there??


----------



## cassie

...Jenny I hope you n your ponies n family are ok over there!!!!



I realised I don't have your number to msg to check your ok!! when you come on, may I have it please??!





praying for you guys!!!


----------



## cassie

still no Jenny!!!!



now I'm getting worried!! please Jenny come on just so I know your okay!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

so sorry cassie everthing is ok i forgot had to go to hospital with me husband for a check up

he had a brain heamarig (dont no how to spell it) about 11months ago had to have is skull removed and everything

was very scarey....so just went for his check up..hes all good

my mobile number 042 26123 78

so we just got home and went straight and took some photos.. dont like going out now as sweety is getting close





day 330

sweetys udders today getting bigger










saffires udders today






dusty udders today






dusty and saffire are not that easy to take photos of saffire tryed to kick me naughty girl


----------



## lucky lodge

thought i would show you a photo of sweetys second last foal

isnt it cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



:wub



:wub


----------



## cassie

naw gorgeous!!!

hope everything went well with hubby!!

I was just a little scared cos Sweety is SO CLOSE look at that udder!!!!!!





sorry to stress you out LOL.

with that udder I would try n cancel as much things as possible!! LOL

hopefully Suzie will get the memo from Sweety!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks iam sorry i stress you out.............

i reackon suzie and sweety are gunna foal around the same time.....


----------



## cassie

LOL its all good! I have your number now this is mine! 0419232062 hope to get a txt when Sweety foals!!






well maybe we should do a conference call between Suzie n Sweety for Sweety to tell Suzie to hurry up!! oh n while we are at it lol we should include Stormy aswell








p.s did you like my cooee??! I obviously didn't do it loud enough it didn't reach u hehe


----------



## lucky lodge

loved the cooeeeeeee...LOL I will deffentlly tex you when she;s foaling what if its 2 o;clock in the morning LOL

i will tex you now see if you get it ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

wouldnt it be great if we all live close by.........


----------



## cassie

I definitley want the txt even if its at 2am in the morning!!



LOL it would be BRILLIANT if we all lived close by! my mum n Dad have been to Perth n loved it! maybe I will have to take a trip one day!!



LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

you would have to come stay at my house if you did that


----------



## AnnaC

Sweety's looking close Jenny - this is all getting so exciting now!! I wonder who will win the foaling race in the end?

That's a gorgeously cute little foal.


----------



## cassie

Sweety will win! it is after all Wednesday after 12pm tonight!!!!!



:shocked



LOL n that was the date that Renee n Lindi were saying


----------



## Eagle

Do we get any pix ???? Pleaseeeeee


----------



## cassie

night Jenny!! hope you get a little foal overnight!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks cassie got the foaling alarm on and the camera on but she;s hiding in the corner..


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Do we get any pix ???? Pleaseeeeee







More photos on page 27...............


----------



## MeganH

Wow! Sweety looks close! And that picture of her with her last foal is so cute





Hope your hubby is doing well!


----------



## lucky lodge

yer hubby doing well he;s only been back at work for the last couple of months so its taken a long time to

heal...and is still healing takes up to 2 years for the brain to heal......or also he had a brain anurisum 5 years ago so he does no how to scare the crap out of me no wonder

ive gone grey..so he is a very lucky man and he;s not a vegetable..his speaking was very bad for a long time but its

heaps better now ...i was getting sick of say what what all the time bc he was so hard to understand

but he;s all good now thanks for caring


----------



## Eagle

Gosh you were very lucky it didn't all go wrong. I am so glad that he is o.k now and that you can both move on.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sweety and saffire are filling up nicely. Dusty is coming up fast too. Sorry to hear about your hubby, glad all is better now. Prayers for your family. Hope Sweety goes tonight for you!


----------



## cassie

Amen to that Diane!!!

well Jenny, I didn't get a txt last night.... so... no foal?!

how are they looking this morning?!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and evening

no foals.....she woke me up a few times last night with the foaling alarm

and its wednesday no foalssssssss LOL

dont think we will get any foals today as it is ticking down with rain and windy and cold

go away winter


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Seems very soon I think


----------



## cassie

she might want to foal in the rain! watch her! I know with our cows if we get a cold change n it starts raining we will have 2-3 calves the next day!! guarantee! we have one cow that is very close to calving, I swear she will calve with this cold change that is meant to be coming





keep an eye on her still Jenny just in case



won't be long now!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

i dont have a little foal rug if she does foal in this weather

were would i get one of them from.????????


----------



## cassie

I got a dog rug!!!!!!!



um, can't remember what size I'll msg it to you when I go home... it has a little diamonte crown on the back!! SO CUTE!



lol I got it from our feed store down the road


----------



## lucky lodge

the weather here today my poor babyss


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Awwwwww~! But sometimes, you know, I think it's just 'us' that doesn't enjoy all the rain! I know given an option to be in or out -- my horses will always choose to be outside in the rain!
> 
> .


Suzie is exactly the same Diane,

Smartie though the big sook! hates the rain n is always so miserable when it rains LOL silly boy!!


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> I got a dog rug!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> um, can't remember what size I'll msg it to you when I go home... it has a little diamonte crown on the back!! SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I got it from our feed store down the road






thats a great idea if you could tex me the size would be great....


----------



## cassie

oh sorry, got distracted by Smartie's eye! will check it when I go home again LOL silly me!


----------



## lucky lodge

Its wednesday no foal lindi loo hows your bones feeling today LOL LOL





oh were on day 331


----------



## Eagle

we have until midnight


----------



## lucky lodge

Oh i forgot about the different times whats the time over there now

its 4'18 pm here


----------



## Eagle

Wednesday at 10.27 am here


----------



## lucky lodge

whats the weather like in north italy......must be a beatuful country were you are


----------



## Eagle

The temperature has dropped in the last week and it is cold at night ( about 12/ 54°) but it is still lovely and sunny during the day. i took a photo for you to see the lovely clear sky and the view fro my front garden:


----------



## lucky lodge

beatiful blue skys looks at the cross in the sky


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo can I have some of your sky please Renee? How fabulous.





Hope your weather clears up soon Jenny - have you somewhere dry for Sweety to foal, dont want poor baby to drop in a puddle, also you wont be able to put a rug on a wet baby. Brilliant idea about having a dog rug Cassie, just the perfect size for a mini foal in an emergency.

Really hoping that these girls give us their foals very soon (this week please!) - I'm beginning to get goggle eyes from peering at my laptop screen. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, but did you see how this beautiful sky has made my grass turn yellow



we haven't had hardly any rain all summer


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha yes only 10.57 am here too so still holding out for Sweety's foal tonight 



 ..I wish we had a sky like that is supposed to be nice here today but all i see is a tiny bit of blue behind all those big black clouds 



 good luck tonight


----------



## lucky lodge

no not really got a stable but rain gets in there to she will probaly hang on till the weather fines up i hope

weather has been really crap here the last couple of days ..think its gunna fine up for friday and saturday

and then rain again,, think i will be going to get a dog rug real soon....


----------



## Lindi-loo

I guess we can wait til Friday Saturday then if the weather is going to brealk for you


----------



## cassie

WOW Renee, your view is amazing!!





still want to get to Italy one day, my Aunty just came back from there!! made me want to go so much more!!





well I hope for your sake Sweety holds out till the weather clears up!!

night Jenny!

so you must be 2 hours behind us? its 8:40pm here right now...


----------



## lucky lodge

good night cassie see you tomorow

yep its 6;40pm here


----------



## cassie

lol I suppose you are at the other side of the country LOL





I'll have to remember that LOL

night! hope the weather improves for you!


----------



## Lindi-loo

any news


----------



## AnnaC

I hope the weather breaks soon for you and Sweety - maybe she will be a good girl and hang on for a break in the rain (some mares do this, bless them).


----------



## Lindi-loo

Just tell her the sun is shining behind those big black rain clouds


----------



## cassie

well if its 8:30 am here, it must be 6:30 am there... I haven't seen a txt so I'm guessing no foal... good morning Jenny!!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

yep your right no foal....sweety didnt even set the alarm of last night

but she must of been laying down as one side of her is covered in mud

the weathers not to bad here today

sweety is munching on her breakfast but i did notice she was walking around alot more the normal

and her belly has drop a little more udders dont seem to have change much

this waiting game is driving me nuts



:wacko



:wacko


----------



## Wings

Double check your alarm if you think she has been down but hasn't triggered it. That's how I picked that somthing was wrong with mine.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks i will check the batteries


----------



## cassie

talk about it! this waiting game is crazy!!! can we see a pic of her tummy?? when I go home I'm gonna take some pics of Suzie's cos I think she has really dropped too...


----------



## Wings

I rotate my batteries once a week. Also if foaling looks really close I might switch out to fresh batteries.

Did I mention I'm paranoid?


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> talk about it! this waiting game is crazy!!! can we see a pic of her tummy?? when I go home I'm gonna take some pics of Suzie's cos I think she has really dropped too...






of course you can see some pic of her tummy and her boobys LOL

ill go take some now

back in a minute..................


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety day 334
















saffire















saffire is real hard to take photos of as she trys to kick me head off


----------



## cassie

ok. just my thoughts... I think Sweety's baby still needs to move into position... but the foal could move into position just as she is foaling maybe! .. BWDIK they both have good udder progress happening!! won't be long for either of them!!


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires udders look bigger on the pictures there only a small hand full

not like sweetys there quit big


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety better not foal on saturday got to go to bloody work...

ive had 2 weeks off from being sick......bet she waiting for that


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety waxed up last time she foaled does it mean she will wax up this time???????????????


----------



## cassie

its true... ithese little mares love to sneak in n trick us! n she might get that just before she foals... who knows LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well Friday it is then..sun will be shining and you wont be in work until saturday..shes ready to go.. all sorted


----------



## cassie

LOL sounds good Lindi!! Jenny have you milk tested Sweety??


----------



## lucky lodge

hi ive been up the back paddock weeding

prick of a job

no i havent done the milk test tryed to get milk out of her the other day coudnt get anything out


----------



## cassie

hmm, did you try massaging the udder first?

I hate weeding the paddocks, I was doing that earlier as well... it sucks! I hate fireweed!!

do you get that over in Perth??


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> hmm, did you try massaging the udder first?
> 
> I hate weeding the paddocks, I was doing that earlier as well... it sucks! I hate fireweed!!
> 
> do you get that over in Perth??






fire weed never heard of it

what does fescue grass look like anyone no


----------



## Eagle

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/vro/vrosite.nsf/pages/sip_tall_fescue

I hope this helps.


----------



## cassie

WOW your very lucky!!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

The girls are moving along nicely.





Am keeping my fingers crossed for Sweety on Friday, but I do feel she will go a bit longer yet - sorry!

If she does wax up again, this wont happen until her udder if really full and tight, so a while to go yet. But she could foal at any time if she's not going to go the waxing route! Still I think the foal/Sweety's tummy needs to drop and 'move forwards' a little bit yet before she's ready to go?


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> http://www.dpi.vic.g...sip_tall_fescue
> 
> I hope this helps.






yep that was a big help

thought i had it in my paddock...doesnt look the same will take a photo of it tomorow and tell me what you reackon


----------



## lucky lodge

ive notice today that sweety does a tail swish and then kicks her belly not lots but every now and then

so foal alarm and camera are on again tonight


----------



## cassie

Thats exciting jenny!!! won't be long I'm sure!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah Jenny, Tell Sweety she better hurry up, Wednesday has come and gone, she is late for her appointment with the filly fairy!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Yeah Jenny, Tell Sweety she better hurry up, Wednesday has come and gone, she is late for her appointment with the filly fairy!!!!






good morning and good evening

no foals to report but its one day closer

I had a animal commucator tell me sweety was having a filly so we will see


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> good morning and good evening
> 
> no foals to report but its one day closer
> 
> I had a animal commucator tell me sweety was having a filly so we will see


HAHA really?!! LOL thats a little strange we will see if they are correct in a few days time!!

anymore progress?! can we get some pics please???


----------



## lucky lodge

off course you can have some more pictures LOL

but not much change from yesterday





was just watching her belly and theres heaps of kicking in the top part of her

off side flank anyone no way its kicking there...big kicks to


----------



## cassie

hopefully it means that the foal is in position!!! I'll try find the link for a website I found that shows the position really well...

YAY for foal movement!!

this is a good site to see some pics of a mare ready to foal, she foaled the next morning!!





http://www.iamranch.com/miniturbobirth08.htm


----------



## cassie

Normal Foaling

Eutocia (normal birth)
​








​












*ONE MONTH*

Foal’s major systems and organs are all in place though they must still undergo a great deal of maturation. The skeletal system hardens and thickens while motion patterns, such as standing and walking are practiced. Foal is draped in the amniotic sac and connected to the placenta by the umbilical cord.

​

*ONE WEEK* 

Foal has grown considerably and has less room to move around. He lies more parallel within the mare’s belly, making it appear increasingly pendulous. Towards the end of the week the foal works to get into the birth position. His eyes open and close, but he has nothing to focus on, he will develop no visual acuity until after he is born.









*ONE DAY* 

The foal is in the delivery position – right side up with front feet and nose in the pelvic “brim”, which helps to dilate the cervix, his hind feet are tucked underneath him. The last day in the womb is a quiet one for the foal, there is little room to move since the mare’s uterus is tightening around him, in anticipation of pushing him out.

*ONE HOUR* 

The pressure of the foal’s feet pushing on the amniotic sac where it meets the cervix has broken the outer wall of the double-walled placenta, releasing a rush of fluid, which lubricates the passageway. The forceful abdominal pressure, combined with the “guiding” contractions of the uterus, pushes the foal out.


----------



## lucky lodge

so wich way are our babys laying

try this web

www.crayonboxminiatures.com/foalingsigns.html

hope it worked


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Great information guys, going to check it out right now!


----------



## cassie

lol hopefully mine is at 1 day!!! LOL I hope VERY much LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Ok so you said Friday is good for you..is the sun shining??..all sytems go then 



 ..can you tell Sweety that plz


----------



## lucky lodge

well iam back i had to get out of the house it was driving me

nuts 2 weeks home with phenmonia and not working ........

sweetys belly is really starting to get the V shape now has change even from this morning

dont think it will be long now

oh i felt her nipples and thay felt a little wet and she really doesnt wont me touching her anymore

but she still is the sweeties little horse


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> hopefully it means that the foal is in position!!! I'll try find the link for a website I found that shows the position really well...
> 
> YAY for foal movement!!
> 
> this is a good site to see some pics of a mare ready to foal, she foaled the next morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iamranch....urbobirth08.htm



I read a lot of their stuff when I was waitng on Derby. Great help!

I dropped then an email with a pic of him to thank them for all their helpful articles


----------



## cassie

what a great idea Bree!!!



love it! there must be so many people that take the info for granted... mite have to steal that idea off you! when Suzie's baby finally comes LOL

YAy for improvement Jenny, (I'm not going to beg for photos cos I am terrible at supplying my own...)


----------



## lucky lodge

I promise i will take photos tomorow when i get home from work



:yes


----------



## Lindi-loo

yes of mum and baby plz


----------



## cassie

Haha lindi your too funny!!! There is hope yet


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

well still no foal

got to go to work today so ill see you when i get back



back about lunch time


----------



## cassie

ok, hope she is ok while you are gone!!


----------



## lucky lodge

well iam home and no FOAL

will go take some photos soon


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety today she looks bigger in the flesh






the picture makes her look smaller


----------



## Eagle

I say a week to go


----------



## Wings

Wow, looks like she's getting her v!


----------



## lucky lodge

were on day 337

i think about a week but why do you reackon 1 week


----------



## Eagle

She has a great "v" going on but it needs to move forward, her udder still needs to fill and her hooha could puff and stretch some more.

One week would make her 343 days which is what mine average at.


----------



## lucky lodge

sweetys first fanny shot






today fanny shot






first under belly shot

i think






todays under belly shot


----------



## lucky lodge

todays udder shot






first belly shot






todays belly shot






so what do yous all reackon


----------



## lucky lodge

missed this one first udder shot


----------



## Eagle

yep, she is doing great, I just think she could go a few more days. Bwdik.

This is 7 days before foaling:





and this one is an hour before, can you see how it is swollen?


----------



## lucky lodge

yep I still think the same as you at least another week

and i hope the weather is better by then ,,,,rain all next week again


----------



## cassie

WOW Renee, thats a great pic for us to see thanks heaps!!

well if Sweety has a week to go... maybe JUST maybe, Suzie has another week to go too!!!!!!!



that would make me the happiest girl alive!! LOL

hoping she foals soon for you Jenny!! but definitley won't be long now!!


----------



## MeganH

yay! The girls are getting so close!


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good with steady progress.






Great pictures too

Yes, she COULD foal at any minute so dont stop watching, but I also agree that she COULD have several days to go yet.


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning /evening

no foals yet

saffire and dusty udders are starting to get bigger



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Getting her "v"! Exciting!


----------



## cassie

have you got misery weather still Jenny!!! you obviously sent it down to us!!!

37mm just last night, n prob another 30-40mm today! it is the best time for a good rain as it will give the grass a real good boost for summer!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Sweety im dissapointed still no baby 



 but excited that shes so close and it will soon be here 



 cant wait to see te pictures


----------



## lucky lodge

with all this crapy weather me and cassie are getting

do we use rugs for the foals

i was gunna buy one the other day and a friend said you cant put a rug on it

its not natural............what do yous all think??????????????


----------



## Wings

I've seen both sides argued with the foal rug thing.

I guess a lot can depend on the mare? Some mares seem to hate the rugs going on the baby so I'd only use one if I really had to.


----------



## Eagle

It depends on the weather. I have never had to use one yet but mine have all foaled in the late spring. I do have rugs ready just in case but a heat lamp is all I have need until now.


----------



## Lindi-loo

the heat lamp worked well for me..there if its needed but baby can benefit from temp difference when she moved out from under it..just until I was happy she wasnt going to get seriously cold..then I switched it off..Im sure theyr alot tougher than we think but its nice to know youv done all you can to make things right


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks It is ment to be spring here but the rain just wont go away

not normal for this time of the year...................

Well werre on day 336

and no foal

dont think she'll have it in this weather well i hope not

so sweety and suzie can hang on for another week


----------



## cassie

how is her udder looking now Jenny??


----------



## lucky lodge

hi udders have got a little bit bigger nipples are starting to seperate bit more

no wax yet

and suzie


----------



## lucky lodge

well sweety is acting really weird

she doesnt want me any were near her she runs away all the time

and i think theres something crusty on her nipples



hoping its wax


----------



## Eagle

Keep an eye on her and keep us posted


----------



## cassie

ooo definitley keep us posted!!!!



how exciting!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Day 337

still no foals

sweety is getting white well looks like white crusty stuff on the end of her nipple

would that be milk????

Dusty her udders have got bigger and saffires about the same

so i dont no wich one out of the 2 will foal first

i did have all the breeding dates up on my black board in the feed room but the bloody kids rubbed it out





sweetys was the only record i kept on paper


----------



## Wings

Hard to tell without photo but Twinky gets a little white dot on each teat awhile out from foaling.

She waxed up last year and it looked like this if it helps:


----------



## AnnaC

Great picture of actual wax beginning to form - the 'drip' of wax can get to around an inch in length, but you rarely see it because it often breaks/snaps off when the mare moves.

I suspect what you are seeing on Sweety's teats is the normal secretion often found as a mare gets to a certain level of producing milk, but it is not the start of waxing.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Wings

Twinky sets the udder standard I wish all mares would reach!



Would make things much easier for their poor owners!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh typical of kids 



 I wouldnt worry the babies will come when theyr ready..even with a due date lol do they ever foal on that day


----------



## cassie

Still no foals!!!!



must be so frustrating for you Jenny!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi all

been off line for awhile as ive been trying to set up wireless on my lap top ......

so no foals yet day 338

and i did see dusty foal ,move today first time ever so pretty happy about that


----------



## Wings

I love seeing or feeling the movement. Shame my last two girls are the quiet types!


----------



## Lindi-loo

great to see the foal moving for the first time how exciting 



 ..Sweety's keeping us waiting now not funny 



 I want to see that cute baby


----------



## lucky lodge

day 339 still no foals and sweetys udders dont seem to be getting any bigger

so the crusty dry stuff on sweetys nipples is wax ???????????? i dont no never seen it before


----------



## lucky lodge

Just got home from work and she seems to be breathing heavy and lots of tail swixhing

but not acting restless?????????????

some up date photos from today
















her vulva is much longer but she moved and then the batteries went flat


----------



## Wings

I wouldn't describe wax as being crusty and dry. It always looks smooth, blocks the end of the nipple and feels quite solid. Plus if you see wax you should have a foal within 24 to 48 hours or less!


----------



## Eagle

She is looking VERY close, I would say a few more days at the most. bwdik


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yayy 



 here we go Sweety..she looks ready to go..Im gona say some time soon lol 



 (thats a cop out) haha


----------



## lucky lodge

cant be to much longer



:No-Sad


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She definitely is getting a more pronounced"v" for sure, gotta be soon


----------



## lucky lodge

heres hoping... havent got any wax yet she waxed up last foal so she should wax up this time yer.... or no or maybe????????????????????...


----------



## AnnaC

If she is going to wax up then her udder will be full to bursting, probably shiney (skin stretched tight) and teats milk filled to their ends. What she has now on her teats is just a crusty bit of milk secretion - wax looks exactly like candle wax and will 'hang' down from teats to around an inch in length, BUT because it is 'firm' you will often miss seeing it as it breaks off as the mare moves and very often they foal before more wax is formed.

Sweety certainly looks as though she could foal at any minute, but her udder is not yet 'tight' enough to form wax, so dont rely on her waxing before she foals. Mind you she could 'fill' that udder easily in a day or two and then you could get wax before she foals!!

This is all getting so exciting.


----------



## MeganH

WOW!!! She looks so ready!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys she is looking close

annac that made sense ...

sweetys on day 340

her udders havent changed much in the last couple of days

maybe thay may change suddenly ..


----------



## lucky lodge

just went and had a look at sweetys udders and her nipples have filled more then yesterday



:yeah





she is really get sick off me looking at her all the time


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bless her.





What these mares of ours have to put up with!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

HOw is she looking today?


----------



## lucky lodge

same i think,,, as it is night time here now 10.30pm

so iam off to bed now see yous in the morning or evening

got the foaling alarm on and cameras on

night night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lucky lodge said:


> same i think,,, as it is night time here now 10.30pm
> 
> so iam off to bed now see yous in the morning or evening
> 
> got the foaling alarm on and cameras on
> 
> night night


Any changes today?


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

day 341 and still no foal

udders the same as yesterday still no wax.............

saffire and dusty still looking the same

iam making a new paddock out the back today for sweety and the foal if she ever does bloody foal

so then i can move saffire and dusty into the foaling paddock were ive got the cameras set up

busy busy day today.......................


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning/evening

day 342 still no foal

thought there might of been some action last night

as she keep laying down getting up this went on for a couple of hours

sweety doesnt normally do this.... setting of the alarm ever 10mins

no change in the udders,, would of thought udders would of gotting bigger by now


----------



## cassie

WOW I can't believe you still dont have a foal Jenny!! got onto my brothers laptop today so was able to give a real good checkup of everything!! he definitley has that V

I wonder how different Suzie will look when I get home!! HMMM LOL

won't be long now!!


----------



## lucky lodge

hi cassie hows your holiday

going when do you get back..think sweety must be hanging on till you get back to LOL LOL


----------



## Wings

lol! Maybe all the mares will wait for Cassie so she can watch



:rofl


----------



## Lindi-loo

Sweety what are you doing 



 Iv had my rotten cold for over a week new and been feeling really sorry for myself n still no babies for me to look at and drool over


----------



## cassie

naw poor Lindi! hoping you feel better soon!

haha well I wish we could watch Sweety foal! its gonna be one mega cute foal!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

has anyone got any ideas of way sweety was acting strange last night

laying down get up and doing this for about 2 hours it was like she was in labour

but nothing happened


----------



## Eagle

baby could be moving or have moved into an uncomfy position?


----------



## lucky lodge

havent seen and fetal movement for the last few days hope all is ok


----------



## Wings

I've noticed with my foals they have gone pretty quiet near the end. Probably out of room!


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam hoping thats what it is i think if there was any thing wrong with the foal

sweety would be very sick.......yer


----------



## Wings

As far as I've been told if somthing goes wrong with the foal you will usually see somthing. The mare will act odd or uncomfortable or will go off her food. It's one of those times where it pays to know your mares!

But if EVER in REAL doubt (not general paranoia!) check with a vet. I'd rather have mine out here 5 times for nothing then to miss the 1 time I needed him.


----------



## Eagle

I agree, better safe than sorry but it is quite normal to not feel much movement at the end due to lack of space. Some foals are just quieter than others, I had a filly this year that I hardly ever felt moving but now she is out she is a little monster


----------



## Wings

I used to feel Fantasy's a lot when she was smaller, now I see very little if anything. Fantasy is just lopsided on a different side!


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam sure everything is fine iam just a stresser

sweety is eating and be her normal self


----------



## Lindi-loo

I noticed no baby movements the last few days before foaling and was very worried 



 but im sure its just because theres no room left in there for kicking around anymore as Anna assured me..will be very soon now..I guess shes been preparing herself with the feeling the need to get up and down and just be restless in general..you know her better than anyone if you think theres need to be worried I would agree better to be safe than sorry but im sure theres no need to worry..that cutie baby will be here any time now


----------



## lucky lodge

Day 343 and still no foal

this waiting game is killing me



:impatient:



:impatient:











OH i seen little foal movement today


----------



## Eagle

who knows, maybe tonight will be the night


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yay glad you got to see a little something its enough of a worry all this waiting maybe you will feel a lil happier knowing baby is still in there somewhere lol 



 come on all you babies


----------



## Eagle

This is why I stopped pasture breeding cos it made me into a nervous wreck



You need someone cold to take a look, my hubby for example couldn't care less about my mares foaling and he will look at an udder and tell me whether we should waste any sleep



I prefer to sit up for nights


----------



## Wings

Amen on the pasture breeding, I like having dates to aim for





I hope these girls hurry up, I want the filly fairy nice and busy when Twinky foals so I get my colt


----------



## lucky lodge

LIndi loo gunna have another guess on when she'll foal LOL

if sweety does;nt foal tonight i will take some more piks for you;s

tomorow


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well shes playing games with me now isnt she 




 shes well cooked this one..Im gona say Tuesday night..come on girl dont let me down this tme 





 

Im really looking forward to seeing this baby its gona be a real cutie


----------



## lucky lodge

day 344 and stil no foal

lindi loo is that your tuesday or my tuesday LOL

i too are hanging out to see this foal...no change in the udders and no wax





i will take some photos later after i get back from food shopping i hate food shopping


----------



## lucky lodge

photos of sweety today 4 october day 344






sweetys udders on the 29th september 339 days






sweetys hooha 24th september 334






sweetys hooha today


----------



## lucky lodge

Man those hooha photos are gross


----------



## Wings

She certainly has a lot more in her udder now! Looks like she and Twinky will give each other a foaling race


----------



## lucky lodge

when is twinky due


----------



## Wings

Day 320 is on the 8th. I'm expecting a foal within the week, maybe two weeks. That's based on her progress so far, getting closer!


----------



## Eagle

her hooha looks puffy and ready but her udder is a little smaller


----------



## lucky lodge

thats what i thought there has been not much change in her udders

dont no whats going on


----------



## Wings

I know exactly what's going on.... mares! They like to mess with out heads!


----------



## Eagle

Watch her like a hawk cos her hooha says go


----------



## lucky lodge

She knows how to do that >here udders started to fill on the 6th of september i think

how long does it normaly take...that was like 4weeks ago


----------



## Eagle

Each mare is different but mine on average take 4-6 weeks. I started testing milk this year and it was fantastic.


----------



## cassie

WOW she is huge!! bet you will have a baby before the end of the week!!! good girl Sweety you too waited for me to get home!!!


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't take my eyes off her, but I still feel, judging by her udder, that she has a few days to go yet.

Goodness we would need tripple split computer screens if she, Twinkle and Suzie all foal at the same time. LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge

day 345 and still no foal

her hooha is not as swollen as yesterday

this is doing my head in



:frusty



:frusty


----------



## MeganH

Soon!!!


----------



## cassie

won't be long Jenny!! you will be rewarded shortly!

how are your other girls going??


----------



## cassie

I can't believe they moved Sweety's thread as well!!!! OMG I am so annoyed I am going to write to the moderators, hoping you will back me up with this Jenny...?


----------



## Eagle

morning



yet another thread banned to the back porch


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww Sweety still no foal 




 come on girl you can do it ..make it tonight before your mum goes crazy


----------



## cassie

how is she looking tonight Jenny?


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all well not much change with sweety

big change to my thread whats going on weve all been kicked out





i defintly back u up cassie,,wonder why thay moved us bit weird have thay told anyone why weve ;been moved


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Jenny - welcome to the Back Porch!





Come on Sweety - we need to see your baby before the weekend.


----------



## cassie

haven't had a reply from LB yet but its prob still there night time so fair enough, will let you know what I find out... hmmm


----------



## lucky lodge

AnnaC said:


> Morning Jenny - welcome to the Back Porch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Sweety - we need to see your baby before the weekend.






iam hearing you-come on sweety


----------



## kaykay

This is so odd. I havent posted on these but do read them. The back porch is for non mini horse posts? Confused lol.


----------



## lucky lodge

well sweetys udders are very hard and full i can hardly get my finger in between them



there gettting bigger LOL LOL


----------



## Eagle

how exciting


----------



## AnnaC

Any time now!!


----------



## MeganH

Yay!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yay!



maybe a new foal today!


----------



## lucky lodge

day 346 .sorry no foal yet OMG she cant hang on to much longer poor girl





but her udders are rock hard does that mean thay cant get any bigger ...IDK


----------



## cassie

any wax on her nipples yet Jenny? I can't remember if I have asked... have you tested her milk? If I lived closer I would come n help you!

she can't be too long now... have heard back from Mary Lou... PM me if you wanna know how I went





xx


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah, sweety is getting closer sounds



. It cant be too much longer, what are these girls waiting for!!!!! (Well, Stormy for Spring,) but come on girls, I need a baby fix!!!

Dont know why we all got banned to the "back porch" But, I dont like it


----------



## Wings

If her udder is feeling hard that's a good sign! The often feel very warm/hot and solid close to foaling.


----------



## lucky lodge

Yer udders are so hard.........but i have;nt seen any wax yet

ill go take some update photos now back soon LOL


----------



## cassie

YAY for photos!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

sweety today 6th oct day 346




















Doesnt look like much change what do you;s all think


----------



## cassie

udder is looking VERY full!! I wonder if the foal still has to get into position? just my opinion... see what the experts think





so close Jenny!!! won't be long!!!


----------



## Wings

Don't rely on seeing wax, a lot of minis never seem to get it.


----------



## AnnaC

I usually find that udders are 'hard' for a few days before foaling, and from your great pics, I would like to see her tummy 'hit' the perfect V a couple of inches further forward! So perhaps another 24 - 36 hours, but I wouldn't be leaving home just in case!


----------



## lucky lodge

apparently she waxed up last foal and her vulva and around the sides got really soft and wobbly

not really seeing that yet..how many more days can she but me through this foaling madness


----------



## lucky lodge

AnnaC said:


> I usually find that udders are 'hard' for a few days before foaling, and from your great pics, I would like to see her tummy 'hit' the perfect V a couple of inches further forward! So perhaps another 24 - 36 hours, but I wouldn't be leaving home just in case!






has anyone got any good v shape belly photos so i can compare


----------



## Lindi-loo

lucky lodge said:


> has anyone got any good v shape belly photos so i can compare




Iv got the perfect "V" shaped belly but if i start posting pictures of myself your thread will be banned for sure





so close now


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Iv got the perfect "V" shaped belly but if i start posting pictures of myself your thread will be banned for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so close now






:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl Oh your funny


----------



## Wings

:rofl

Shifting the threads to hear has unleashed the madness!

Diane (Castle Rock) has the best 'V' photos.

I still think Twinky has the best udder photos


----------



## Eagle

yes we need Diane APPY FOAL GOING FREE TO LOVING HOME


----------



## Wings

APPIE APPY APPIE APPY!!!




:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Looks as though we might have to rely on the pics of your V shape Renee!!

If you scroll back around 100 pages of Suzie's old thread, I think you will find pics of several perfect V's - that's if you have time to do that amount of scrolling.





With only a couple of days to go, I think these lovely girls of ours are going to wait for Auntie Diane to get back from her jolly hollies before they foal, bless them.


----------



## Eagle

Britt didn't get a "V" but see how her tummy moved forward.









Yes she is stuffing her face and then foaled 2 hours later


----------



## lucky lodge

wow she is huge how big was the foal


----------



## Julia

Renee love the pic's of britt 





Jenny your sweety is very cute!!


----------



## Wings

Twinky is another who doesn't really get the 'V' she sort of sags her belly though so you do see a change.


----------



## lucky lodge

Julia said:


> Renee love the pic's of britt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny your sweety is very cute!!






thanks julia she is a cutie if i do say myself LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning and good evening

day 347 and still no foal


----------



## cassie

Naw... Hang in there Jenny! We are here with ya!!


----------



## Wings

Is it definetly day 347?

Was she hand or paddock bred? Sorry, it's probably been mentioned. Too many mares


----------



## lucky lodge

she was paddock served but i seen him serve her ever day from the 17th october to the 25th october 2010

on the 26th of october she was kicking the sh*t out of him poor boy

so i hope ive got my dates right


----------



## cassie

haha the 26th is my bday



I know she won't last that long though how is she looking today...? any tummy or udder change??


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi cassie no change ...this is doing me head in



:frusty





i thought there would of been some huge changes

but these mares like to keep us waiting






:smokesmile:



:smokesmile:


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires udders have a got alittle bit bigger and starting to get hard but nipples are still pointing in together

i think she got a while to go but are maiden mares aany different


----------



## Lindi-loo

Geez Sweety how long can you hold onto this foal girly..im so looking forward to seeing it and everyday day I have to wait some more 



 cant you chace her round the paddock get things moving


----------



## Eagle

lucky lodge said:


> wow she is huge how big was the foal


The foal was way too big for her, I have changed her stallion this year so I pray for a smaller foal.





@ Julia, thanks, this girl is my favourite


----------



## cassie

well lets hope and pray she doesn't hold out to much longer for you Jenny...


----------



## lucky lodge

well no change tonight in my sweety

iam of for a shower as i hand mowed the lawn about half an acre

bloody ride on craped it self and iam a bit bugered..

then start some dinner

so by the time i get back i wont to see some foaling action LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## cassie

Oh don't you hate that!!! Ours has done the same... We have to get someone in... Can't hand mow the 2 acres of our house paddock n keep it presentable lol dad wants some fancy new one lol I dnt mid as long as I can mow with it  n it's quick we use the tractor for the other 40 acres when we get time to do it lol

Come on foals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

How can three mares ALL decide to hang on to their foals for such a long time - they must be conspiring somehow!!

Incidently, being away for those few days I have just noticed that Zoey and Fire Fly seem to have disappeared?? Anyone got an up date on what happened?

Suzie still looking very 'wide', I would like to see a bit of flattening to her flanks when viewed from on top, it would indicate that the foal has dropped.





Wher are our pics Cassie?


----------



## cassie

Haha um... Anna sorry wrong thread  pics have been delivered on suzies thread Frirefly is still hanging on I still watch her during my day while Lea is sleeping


----------



## Eagle

Anna, I have updated Fire fly's thread for you.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im being very patient ..I am ...I am


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks Renee, I will go and have a looksy shortly.

Sorry about getting a bit confused on the threads - knew I was in Sweety's 'house' but broke off posting to check on Suzie. LOL!! Confusion is allowed occasionally you know, especially with what these girlies are putting us through.





Off to Suzie's house to check on the pics!


----------



## cassie

Haha confusion is definitley allowed lol we are after all friends here



well miss Jenny... Do you?????? Lol


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning afternoon and evening

back from work still no bloody baby








:frusty



:frusty



:frusty



:frusty



:frusty


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

It has got to be soon


----------



## cassie

at least she didin't foal while you were away Jenny


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, how is everyone (well the ones that are awake)


----------



## cassie

Hi renee








we are wet here in the hawkesbury lol Jenny whats the weather like for you guys??


----------



## Eagle

Hi sweety


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> Hi renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are wet here in the hawkesbury lol Jenny whats the weather like for you guys??






weather today in perth a couple of showers this morning

now lovely and fine..hope the weather gets better for you


----------



## lucky lodge

just been out picking up horse crap......

and i had my stallion lucky trying to sit on my lap for a bum scratch

saffire with her head on my shoulder and dusty trying to eat my shoe

man my horses crack me up


----------



## Eagle

They are the best moments


----------



## lucky lodge

i did notice sweetys hooha is looking a bit longer and shes getting softer around the tail

yay some change



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Hooorraayyyy



:yeah  more big changes soon plz


----------



## cassie

YAY for change!! come on Sweety!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Sweety!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys will take some photos tomorrow


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah photos of the new baby 



 :yeah hope so


----------



## cassie

Lol me too lindi!! I didn't get a msg last night so I dnt know how promising that is lol but she might of just forgot to send one lol yep I reckon she did hehe


----------



## cassie

you have the best V pics Diane!!! those american girls love to put on a show!! lol


----------



## lucky lodge

HI alL great; photos are t;hay maidens and how long after the photos did thay foal

Oh no change in sweety



:impatient:



:impatient:


----------



## Lindi-loo

come on Sweety 



 your mums going stir crazy


----------



## cassie

come on Sweety!! you can have yours tonight too!! oh no wait, your mum wants a filly... lol sorry how bout tomorrow night??!! LOL


----------



## Wings

That's ok, Sweety can foal at the same time as Twinky and keep the filly fairy booked up!


----------



## lucky lodge

i just wish one of the girls would foal



:yes



:yes


----------



## Wings

Got your wish! Yay for Suzie!


----------



## lucky lodge

day 350 still no frigen foal

cant be to much longer vulvas looking puffy but no waxs yet

got work tomorow and thursday so she better not foal then








:impatient:






:smokesmile:


----------



## cassie

naw Jenny, I hope she foals soon for you!! its the best feeling ever!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

oh i found my old 2010 dairy and i had wrote in there that sweety and saffire were served at the same time

so i think when sweety foals saffire will be right behind her





saffires udders havent changed much but vulva looks bit puffy will try and take some photos of them later

do maiden mares get as big udders as a mare that has already foaled?????????????????


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> naw Jenny, I hope she foals soon for you!! its the best feeling ever!!!






me to i cant wait....oh but i got to


----------



## cassie

maiden mares are hard, as they are all over the pace, she might get a big udder or she might not hoping for your sake they both have them soon lol maybe not on the same night thought LOL


----------



## Equuisize

Your turn Jenny.

Tell Sweety we want to know if that halter buzzer works perfectly,

not the false alarms ones but the 'foal is coming' perfect.


----------



## lucky lodge

ive been getting lots of false alarms but not the last couple of days

and ive just notice dusty got one boob bigger then the other but she doesnt seem to be getting any bigger in the belly

yep that makes sense thanks

i will go take some more photos of them all


----------



## lucky lodge

ok i dont no if shes going in to labour but shes doing lots of tail swishing belly biting and shes twitching and flaping her lips

but just started to rain here so dont no if shell stop labour



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

Sounds promising, keep us up dated


----------



## lucky lodge

if shes has gone into labour how long would this last


----------



## Eagle

how long is a piece of string???


----------



## lucky lodge

and theres ment to be a big storm coming tonight GREAT


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> how long is a piece of string???






I hope its a short oneHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh I thought with 3 pages to catch up on I was sure to have pictures of Sweety's new baby 



 Im sticking with Tuesday night lol..I dont know which Tuesday but maybe tomorrow


----------



## cassie

hoping that this is the final countdown for you Jenny!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## lucky lodge

well nothing has happened she must of been tricking me



:frusty





i think shes getting pretty close though



:smokesmile:


----------



## Wings

They get a bit funny in the final stretch! I swear Twinky is acting foalish and has been for the past two days but no sign of a foal yet!


----------



## cassie

come on girls!! your mummy's want mega cute foals that we can drool over!!


----------



## AnnaC

Watch out that both Sweety and Twinky dont decide to do a "Suzie" and get down to foaling while we are all discussing how much longer we will have to wait! LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge

well sweety is out there munching on her dinner still doing lots of tail swishing and belly biting and kicking

but no wax


----------



## cassie

she might not wax up Jenny, did her previous owner give you any hints? Suzie's previous owner told me Suzie waxed up so thats what I expected... do you have any idea from Sweety's previous owner??

you poor thing, must be feeling so frustrated!!


----------



## lucky lodge

yep it is frustrating ...last owner said she did wax up so i have been waiting for that

but no wax yet that i have noticed

sweetys udders are huge now and tight and very hard..


----------



## lucky lodge

hello all,

well still no foal and its day 351 ....i think she has super glued it shut..lol

she kept me awake half the night setting of the alarm

and we still have no wax


----------



## cassie

I noticed Suzie's udder was SUPER hard and warm just before she foaled... if she is hard in the arvo you know it won't be long!!


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all just got home still no foal got to go to doctor at 2.10 its now my time 12.50pm

so she better not foal then





will check her before i go and w;hen i get back ill take some pics


----------



## lucky lodge

just checked on sweety and her udders are huge and hard and really tight

but still no wax


----------



## Eagle

well it really won't be long now


----------



## cassie

YAY won't be long!!!!! she will give you this little foal really soon!!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:whistling



:whistling



:whistling



SWEETY !! 



 :impatient: 



 :impatient: 



 :impatient: 



 Its Wednesday


----------



## cassie

haha not quite yet LOL but will be soon!! LOL


----------



## Eagle

any chance of some new pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> any chance of some new pics


What is her udder looking like?


----------



## cassie

Congrats Jenny!!!!!!! A beautiful colt! Rough start but he is here



(hope you dnt mind me posting it ) definitley need some pics after you have had a sleep


----------



## lucky lodge

:yeah



:yeah



sweety has foaled she had alittle colt

had some problams as he was deprived of air so got the vet out and hes good so iam camping in the paddock

time here now midnight

oh his colour is dunamino


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see pictures! Prayers for the little guy!


----------



## lucky lodge

More pictures tomoroww what colour do yous think he is


----------



## lucky lodge

me and my daughter camping in the paddock hahah


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your new boy and he is gorgeous.

Great pic of you and your daughter camping out


----------



## MeganH

Aww! Love the pictures!! Can't wait to see him in the light!


----------



## lucky lodge

well time is 1.46am and ive decided to put them in the stable and have the camera on them thay look a lot happyer.

hes sucking really well now and hes having a big sleep vets coming back in the morning to take blood to test if he got enough clostrom

vet had to

give swetty a needle to make he milk come out and he then got 200mls of milk and tube the little man and gave him some antibotics

so hoping hes gunna be ok......

it was very scaring as the little man went very life less

oh his name is beau after the first mini i ever had

his show name will be ......little lucky beau fire what do yous think of that name

so do you think his colour is dunalino we think so will take some better photos in the morning

is that a rare colour has any one got any photos of a dunalino he has a big black strip down his back

and the zebra strip on his shoulders

this ones deffently a keeper LOL


----------



## Eagle

What a cutie Congratulations



Gosh poor you having such a fright



I am so glad he is doing well now.

I love his name



and I think the camping pics are fantastic. The things we do for these horses


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Many, many CONGRATULATIONS!!














Well done Sweety! What a cute little fella.



Not too sure what a dunalino is, I would have called him a Dun and a very well marked one. LOL!!

So sorry he had problems at birth, do you know what caused it? Hopefully all will be well from now on. (I just love the way you include a laptop into the 'necessary' things for a night's camping!



)

I think you are very wise to pop them both into a stall for the night, much warmer for you new little Beau, away from the draughts or a possible cold snap.

Lokking forward to more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah






:wub Hes gorgeous 



 :wub ..at last you got your baby Sweety 



 :yeah ..took your time girl but well worth the wait hes just a little gem..Welcome to the world Lil Beau


----------



## cassie

Beau Is gorgeous jenny!!! Sorry he had a rough start but glad you got the vet out so quick!! Good idea about the stable too if your nights have been anything like ours they are down right freezing too cold for a new little man!!

Love the camping out lol that's what I was gonna do Sunday nite with suz but she had fin early hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah What a gorgeous little man. He is so cute. Congratulations!!



Love his color.


----------



## bannerminis

I dont think he is a Dunalino as they still look like a Palominos just more washed out and would still have the flaxen mane and tail.

My mare Slaney is a Dunalino and she looks like a Pale pally and its only in the summer that you can see her dorsal (her dam was a red dun and her sire was a palomino)

I think he is either a dunskin (Buckskin + Dun) or a Black Dun maybe even a smokey Black Dun or should I say Grullo. What colour is the Daddy?


----------



## Wings

He is lovely! CONGRATS!



:wub

I will ask Lyric what she did with the filly fairy but I hope you and Cassie didn't steal my colt!





As for colour I'd wait and see, the foals can do so much changing even in the first month.

Correct me if I'm wrong anyone but won't a dun require a dorsal stripe? And how much is required of the additional shading on face/legs etc?

If he has the stripe then he is a dun. If he doesn't I think he is a buckskin.

But I don't think he is a dunalino, his shading and points seem way to dark for that.


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all little beau beau is doing really well still got the vet comeing to see if he got enough

clostrom...he has a big black dorsal stripe down his back so hard to tell what colour he is will

take some more pics later.....oh and the vet turned up last night half drunk not good..

well got to go feed my babys back soon


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> hi all little beau beau is doing really well still got the vet comeing to see if he got enough
> 
> clostrom...he has a big black dorsal stripe down his back so hard to tell what colour he is will
> 
> take some more pics later.....oh and the vet turned up last night half drunk not good..
> 
> well got to go feed my babys back soon


are you serious!! what and he was the vet on call!!! thats terrible! imagine if he had done something wrong, from being under the influence...



smacks for the vet! can't wait to see pics of little Beau all cleaned up n looking cute!! have you got him in the paddock? how is Sweety? is she a good mum??


----------



## lucky lodge

swetty is munching on her breaky and beau is really getting into the milk bar

his leg are very bent like your little man cassie and seems to ne limping ...

his of side front leg is abit bent to so hope thay come good maybe have to put a splint on him

iam really hoping thay come good

oh sweety hasnt had a poo yet is that normal?????????????????///


----------



## cassie

Suzie didn't for a while either... wasn't till mid morning the next day that she had done one...

oh thats sad that his legs are bent that bad... Finn was never limping, n his is straightening every day... have you kept him in the stable if they are that bad??


----------



## lucky lodge

no hes out in the paddock running around..but i will get the hopefully sober vet to

give him a good check up when he comes ....

so ithink i must better go take some more photos


----------



## cassie

yeah you definitley should! lol otherwise you will have a cranky Aunty Diane, Renee Anna, Lindi!! LOl n you don't want that





glad he is able to run around! let me know what the vet thinks


----------



## lucky lodge




----------



## cassie

naw!! that is tooo precious!! love that first pic Jenny!! but we need some of him up on his little legs! how tall is he?








:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge

well iam realy sad vet came out and he has dislocated stifle joint vet try to put it back in but it kept poping back out

i dont no what to do has anyone heard of this or had the same thing

to get it surgerly fix iam looking at about 2 grand and will never be able to breed from him

please any advice would be great


----------



## Wings

That's really sad





Obviously a hard choice so my recommendation is to take emotion out of it.

It will cost 2k to fix, on top of that you will need gelding costs.

The average cost of a registered gelding with no record ranges from $500 to $1500

Are you able to afford this treatment, and any other arising costs, knowing that you will not make your money back?

What are his chances of long term future soundness?

I'm really sorry you're dealing with this, I don't know if this will be of any help.

I'm thinking of you


----------



## Eagle

Oh gosh, how sad, as wings has said you will need to be practical here.

Is he in pain?

how much can you afford to spend?

what will his future be?

Try asking around, perhaps you could give him as a gift to someone who can afford his surgery.

i send prayers and hugs

Renee


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys i just cant keep back the crying iam so upset

no i cant afford the surgery...has anyone had it before and what have thay done



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle

I wish I could give you a hug



I have never had it before so I can't help, sorry


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm so sorry Jenny.

Did the vet actually say 'stifle' or kneecap/patella? Never heard of a dislocated stifle - hip, yes but not stifle. You have also said that he is moving around quite happily/easily and drinking normally. Is this the leg he is limping with and if so HOW is he limping/carrying it?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am thinking that if it were me and he seemed happy, then I would simply give him some time. Keep him and Sweety apart from the others, but give them plenty of time out and continue to put them in a stall at night - give plenty of bedding for the little chap, deep/thick enough so that when he lays down for his long night time sleep, the stifle joint (if he lays that side) is well cushioned away from the hard floor. Do not let anyone 'fiddle' with the joint again - they may cause more damage to an area that might just correct itself as everything else straightens out over the next few weeks.





If you have seen the pics of my little 'wonky' filly on Suzie's thread, i can tell you that her knee joints, her hock joints and probably her stifles would have been 'classed' as misplaced due to their misposition, but with time and her gaining in strength, her muscles and tendons slowly pulled everything back into the correct place. So as long as your little Beau is moving happily around at his own pace and most importantly feeding, then please dont give up yet and give nature time to heal herself.

Also it would not be fair to take Sweety's new baby away from her - unless there was real distress to Beau - time to make that decision at a later date if indeed it is needed.

Think positive Jenny, our prayers are with you, Sweety and little Beau, and prayers can achieve miracles.


----------



## Eagle

Anna thank goodness you are here with your sound advice


----------



## cassie

Awww Jenny I am crying for you



how awful for your new little man!! Bless anna n her beautiful knowledgeable self!!!

I'm sending you so many hugs wish we lived closer I would come n give them in person!!!!

Hugs for your little man

Xx


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone vet said its his kneecap patella and not to let him run around much... he is limping on his leg

iam deverstated i hope your right and he does comr good.......little beau is very happy and can run but with a limp and drinking well he just cant leave the milk bar

alone....omg what do i do



ray


----------



## cassie

love your little man like nothing else!! n your beautiful Sweety!

its so sad that this has happened, but keep positive! I'm sure he will be fine






can we see some more pics of your gorgeous little man?


----------



## lucky lodge




----------



## lucky lodge

will take some more photos today i think yous have allready seen these photos

iam trying not too get to attached to him but is so hard


----------



## lucky lodge

Oh the weather is crap here today and i have a big stress headache



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings

I really feel for you, Also can't blame you for not wanting to be attached.



I'd be the same.


----------



## JAX

Im sorry you are having to go through this. Oh my he is a cutie! I think I would start a new thread on the mini horse forum with this one. I think it just gets more eyeballs on it there and maybe someone there has dealt with this before???? I hope someone can tell you that they had the same and it turned out ok.



The more eyes on a question like this the better!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks jax will start a new thread now


----------



## lucky lodge

View My Video

little man having a run... what do use think about his legs ??


----------



## anyssapark

What a darling boy





I can see what you mean about him favoring it, he short steps quite a bit, but it isnt as bad as i imagined either.

I definately think give it some time. Speak to other people, and other vets, and gather all the info you can.

Has he been like this since he first got up and walked?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im no way an expert in all this but in my oppinion this little guy will turn out just fine..as youv seen with the other newborns. legs are most deff a problem..a combination of very soft ligaments being scrunched up certainly plays a huge part im sure..we worry ourselves silly over the tiniest of problems 



 even though they are huge to us at the time..I watched the video and I seriously think given time that lil Beau's legs will strenthen and be just perfect within weeks..Vets have to label everything for our benefit maybe I dont know but surely its way to early to be considering surgery or even writing him off the breeding program..hes a stunning little guy gorgeous head and a beautiful colour 



 I agree with Anna too about not letting anyone manipulate the joint in fear of weakening it further 



 try not to worry and blow this all out of proportion in your mixed up thoughts at the moment we all have a million thoughts and worries bouncing around when someting isnt "normal" but you'll see he will turn out to be just fine..hes a gorgeous little man


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Jenny he is absolutely gorgeous and I can see no reason why he shouldn't be given the time to improve. His leg appears to work more or less as it should - he just caught his toe for a moment as he entered the barn/stall. Any time now his other leg will naturally strengthen and this will help take a little of the pressure of walking from his dodgy leg.

Just a few suggestions that may help - they may not be possible with your 'set up' as I am not familiar with it, but if any of them can be organised then give them a try. Remember to keep loads of bedding down for him. Sweety looks a bit stressed - might it have been you taking the video? If not, she needs to be somehow 'calmed down' so that she is more settled, which in turn will stop him having to run after her all the time. Has she got grass to graze? If not can you spread a few hay piles around on the ground so she is just wandering slowly about 'grazing'. Is she fretting for a companion? Have you anyone there who can be relied upon not to interfer with Sweety and Beau, who will quietly graze the hay/grass? Any thing that you can do to keep Sweety happy and relaxed will help Beau - apart from not wanting him to be continually on the move following her, he is picking up on her anxiety. But at the moment he does not want to be out with another mare and foal - foals play and pounce on each other!

Can you take Sweety's headcollar off - it really is most dangerous for baby to have a Momma wearing a headcollar. But most important of all is to stop feeling sorry for little Beau, he doesn't know that there is anything wrong, and he needs your love and companionship. While Sweety is quietly grazing, get in there and sit down and let him get used to you and when he is ready, approach you. Be careful not to worry Sweety - mares are very clever at knowing something is not quite right with their foals and can be very protective, so choose your moments so as not to stress her. I think that his birth plus the vet having to come, visit and 'manhandle' her new baby, may well have made her more protective over him.

Two years ago we had a filly born with both hocks that completely rotated when she moved. Now I cannot even remember which filly it was and looking at all our two year olds, there is nothing to show on any of them as far as rear leg conformation or movement! So think positive, get in there and make friends with little Beau and give him the time that nature needs to get him 'repaired' to the best of her ability.





((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge

THANK YOU everyone iam a mess thinking i might have to put him down as my husband would never alow me to spend that sort of money





i truely hoping he comes good... i rang the vet today and hes doing lots of resorce on it and will let me no in a couple of days but he said to see how beau gos in the the next 4 weeks...so everyone can you cross your fingers and pray for tne little man

I wish you all lived closer bc i need a really big hug .


----------



## lucky lodge

more problams he now has diarraha

what do i do about that omg it cant get any worse



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings

Fingers firmly crossed and a GIANT virtual hug.

And try to find some comfort in knowing you will do right by him whatever the outcome. Breeding horses puts us through the emotional wringer and unfortunately it's your turn to take a battering, but dig deep and you'll find the strength you need to get through this.


----------



## Eagle

Stop worrying, take a deep breath and relax. No one is putting anyone down. Listen to Diane and Anna, they know their stuff and have seen enough foals born between them to fill a stadium.

Now diarrhea will just be mums milk changing, it usually happens on about the third day if I remember correctly. (feel free to correct me anyone)

Just treat him like every other foal, this should be a wonderful time so don't let this stop you loving him.

I had to sell a pregnant mare last year, a month before she foaled to pay for Britt's surgery and I was very said but now when I see Britt out playing I am so sure I did the right thing. The horse I sold had a lovely filly and they are both happy too. Sometimes things seem worse than they really are





Chin up


----------



## cassie

he is absoloutly gorgeous Jenny!! n doesn't look that bad to me, but I have still VERY new to all of this... did you see the pics Diane n Anna put of their foals on my thread? those poor babies and they turned out SO good in the end!

like I said before, love him without holding back, even if (though I don't think you will) have to put him down at least you will know that he had the best start possible



n that you loved him with your whole heart!

I know it hurts! but it will feel better in the long run, trust me, I do all this as a job its SO hard but really helps,

hang in there Sweety! (you not your mare lol though she needs to hang in there too LOL)

all will turn out well i am sure,

you have been given brilliant advice, I am just here as moral support keep up the great work you will be rewarded in the end!

oh n I agree with Anna bout taking Sweety's halter off, Finn is already climbing all over Suzie, I would hate to see what would happen if she had a halter on...



if you have to you can put a halter on to bring her in lol but Suzie doesn't have a halter on pretty much 24/7 now...





good luck,

hugs n kisses for your little man!


----------



## lucky lodge

thank you guys what you say does really means a lot to me


----------



## Minimor

> Did the vet actually say 'stifle' or kneecap/patella? Never heard of a dislocated stifle - hip, yes but not stifle.


Yes, stifles actually can be dislocated--it is called luxation of the patella.
I am not familiar with it in newborn foals, only in older horses when it occurs due to serious trauma.

If the vet is correct & Beau's stifle is dislocated--it will not go back into place on its own. I assume--as this is what happens with horses who dislocate a stifle due to injury--that the leg will develop a false joint.

When a horse dislocates the patella due to injury, it is best to have the leg fixed as soon as possible, because over time the joint fills with connective tissue, which will then make it harder to put the patella back into place, and which makes it less likely that the patella will stay in place.

Now, for this problem in a newborn foal--several years ago someone on the forum had a foal born with this problem in both hind legs. I can't remember for sure who it was--Meadowridge Farm maybe? I remember her posting on the forum about taking the foal into one of the people hospitals for x-rays, or a scan of some sort? Her foal went in for surgery but sadly died while under anesthetic.

There was also someone in Ontario who had a foal in for surgery for this--I think that was the issue, but I don't remember if that was a problem that existed from birth or if it was an injury. I don't remember how that one turned out.

If the vet is correct and Beau's patella is dislocated, you may wish to follow his advice--exercise will not fix this particular problem. If surgery truly is not an option, do discuss with your vet what the options are--ask him what will happen if the foal is left as he is, with the patella dislocated--ask if he will be able to compensate for the luxation and if he can live comfortably long term if the stifle isn't fixed surgically.


----------



## MeganH

I pray for the best for your little guy





Don't know how much help I can be. I have a dog with a luxating patella- and the hospital I worked at we performed several surgeries on dogs with luxating patellas- some with good outcomes and some did not fix the issue. The dog that had at least 2 surgeries was a VERY overweight pug and it just could not be fixed with him in the condition he was. My dog on the other hand is at a very healthy weight (she is a 50lb mutt) and it does not cause her pain so I did not opt to haver surgery on her. Hers pops out almost everyday.. it can pop in on its own mostly and i will help it sometimes. She runs like a madwoman outside around with our other two dogs. It doesn't hurt her. You will see her hold it up sometimes and then she puts weight on it and it will go back in.

Horses I know will probably be a bit different. With him being so young I really would hope it could progress in a better direction and would think if it was going to it would be much sooner then later. So if you watch him and see a difference in the right direction there is hope. But I don't know for sure of course.

Really praying for this little man! HUGE (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## AnnaC

Minimor, sorry if I explained it badly. Yes the stifle is a joint between two major leg bones, the patella or kneecap is a seperate bone that 'floats' in front of the stifle running in its own grove, protected by cartlidge and held in place by ligaments - exactly like our own knee joint and kneecap. The luxation of the patella is one thing that often happens with minis, as we all know, but personally, I have never heard of the actual stifle joint being dislocated at birth, so that is why I asked Jenny whether the vet had meant the stifle joint itself or simply the patella being 'unattached'.

Jenny has already explained that surgery is not an option for her, which is why we have all been suggesting that as little Beau seems to be perfectly happy the way he is, then the only option right now is to allow him time to see if nature alone will help him. There is no need to make any decisions as to his future at the moment.

Jenny, he could be having the 'runs' due to stress, or maybe the vet having given Sweety something for her milk, plus tubing him has meant that he is getting or has been getting a bit too much to drink. If he is still having a problem tomorrow then may be someone on here can give you an idea of what to use to help, but be careful - if you have to 'manhandle' him yet again to give him a remedy, try to do it as quietly and gently as you can to avoid too much stress. I'm sure someone will tell you what to safely use - no need perhaps to call the vet again before it is necesary (dont want to annoy hubby with a large vet bill!)

By the way a mare does not generally come back into season until 5 to 10 days fter foaling, so not too sure if this could be another reason for the 'runs' or not.

Sending love and huge ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## albahurst

If I lived closer, I would be there in a heartbeat. I am trained in working on horses using the John Barnes Myofascial Release method. It is phenomenal! I have worked on horses that could barely move at the beginning and then did SO well with treatments and are now running and bucking and playing! I have seen some miracles when the horses are treated, that is for sure! PM me if you want contact info for someone in your country






Hugs and blessings-


----------



## Minimor

> The luxation of the patella is one thing that often happens with minis, as we all know, but personally, I have never heard of the actual stifle joint being dislocated at birth, so that is why I asked Jenny whether the vet had meant the stifle joint itself or simply the patella being 'unattached'.


Jenny does deserve to have the correct info, so I will reply to this. There is actually nothing "common" about luxation of the patella, not in any breed of horse and not in Minis. Luxation of the patella is actually quite rare, but it can happen due to trauma. You are thinking of upward fixation of the patella, where the stifle actually locks--that is the condition that is so common in Miniatures, but that is something different. Luxation is dislocation--the patella is actually displaced.
It was Corinne at Meadowridge who had the foal with both stifles dislocated at birth--the foal's name was Windy. As I recall, in Windy's case the stifle joint was not properly formed--which is why the patella was displaced (actually both were) and would not stay when the vet tried to pop it back in. I still don't remember the name of the person in Ontario--I don't think that person is on the forum any more (nor is Corinne as far as I know)

Since little Beau is able to be up and can walk around, hopefully he can be comfortable as he is--it seems possible..


----------



## bannerminis

Oh so sorry to hear your little boy and I really hope he will be ok. He is just a gorgeous boy


----------



## lucky lodge

hi the vet told me that it is luxation of the patella and from what ive read about it surgery is the only option

iam so stress about it i cant eat and just dont want to do any thing like house work ect iam a mess



i no iam be silly

but thanks everyone for giving me advice it really is helping


----------



## cassie

oh Jenny



how sad for you





can you get a second opinion?? I know I would... just to make sure, especially if you knew you couldn't afford the surgery...

I'd hate for you to have to do anything... you know... sad for Beau



and you...

hang in there my friend! we are here, supporting you through this!!


----------



## lucky lodge

iam taking beau to the vet today at 3.30 my time i hope iam doing the right thing


----------



## AnnaC

Forgive me Minimor - put it down to my very old age and a very stressful life right now. You are of course quite correct, luxation is disloction and, as I understand it, is more common in dogs! It is the upward fixation that can be found in minis for a great many reasons, but not usually in foals?

Jenny, I wish you luck at the vets, but I do wish you had given him a little more time - but you are the one who is seeing him move around and must decide what you think is best for him, we are just going by pictures and how you are trying to explain it to us.

Good luck, please let us know how it goes as soon as you get back. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge

i thought had already posted this i must of put in saffires thread

ive desided to not take him to the vet iam going to keep with the same vet as he is the best equine vet in perth

he should be ringing me tomorow......


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so glad Jenny. It sounds as though you have a really good vet already, so best stick with him/her. is this the vet who said give him 4 weeks or so before you 'evaluate' again?

As you are not going to plan for surgery, even if it proves to be necessary, and I'm never in favour of surgery and all that goes with it on such a young foal, unless it is a life threatening situation. So lets wait and see what your present vet says when you speak to him.





((((HUGS))) to you, Sweety and the gorgeous Beau.


----------



## anyssapark

I think you are doing the right thing by waiting it out, and seeing what time and strength does for your darling boy. I am sorry this is stressing you so badly, i wish i was closer so i could give you a big hug



Breeding sure can be stressful and heartbreaking, but the good does outweigh the bad in the end.

I do hope your little boy has a happy outcome, and you start to see improvement as time passes.


----------



## Eagle

I too am still praying for a happy outcome. Hang in there, we are all here for you.

Hugs Renee


----------



## Lindi-loo

Sending hugs and Best Wishes for lil Beau


----------



## lucky lodge

thank you thank you,,,,, you all mean so much to me i do wish you all lived closer

this is such a hard and heart breaking decision...iam a complete mess

i will wait to hear from the vet ..iam hoping and praying that it will be good news but i dont think it will

thanks jenny


----------



## MeganH

Best wishes for you and yours



Praying for your little man!


----------



## lucky lodge

hi all well little beau doesnt seem to be limping as much and it doesnt look as swollen

man iam praying lots but from what ive read its wishful thinking

has anyone done any research on it


----------



## Eagle

Yes, I have and it seems very rare. It is hard to find any info on a foal with this condition. We will all just keep praying and wait and see. ((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AnnaC

OK, now I'm going to be very silly here - opening this out to sensible discussion to.





Not being absolutely sure how the actual stifle joint works or what is 'needed' to keep it working properly, but if it is the same as our knee joint, then I do know that humans have had their kneecaps removed (although I think it is reasonably rare) and not replaced??

If little Beau has a dislocated patella, then would it not be possible, once he is a bit older and up to an op, to simply remove it? Does he actually NEED a patella to live a happy life as a pet or even doing other things if it were possible?? We need some medical knowledge here my friends - does anyone have any?

I expect the joint is a bit swollen Jenny after the vet was moving it around while trying to find to find out what was wrong in the first place.

Still saying prayers for little Beau and for Sweety too. Huge ((((HUGS)))) for you - hang in there Jenny there is always hope and we are all right there with you hoping and praying for a happy outcome.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys it is a fluxation of the patella which is the kneecap of the stifle

and i was talking to a vet and he reackons it very comin in miniatures and small breed dogs

does any one think maybe his tendons are to tight and are not holding it in place

i dont no just hoping


----------



## lucky lodge

AnnaC said:


> OK, now I'm going to be very silly here - opening this out to sensible discussion to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being absolutely sure how the actual stifle joint works or what is 'needed' to keep it working properly, but if it is the same as our knee joint, then I do know that humans have had their kneecaps removed (although I think it is reasonably rare) and not replaced??
> 
> If little Beau has a dislocated patella, then would it not be possible, once he is a bit older and up to an op, to simply remove it? Does he actually NEED a patella to live a happy life as a pet or even doing other things if it were possible?? We need some medical knowledge here my friends - does anyone have any?
> 
> I expect the joint is a bit swollen Jenny after the vet was moving it around while trying to find to find out what was wrong in the first place.
> 
> Still saying prayers for little Beau and for Sweety too. Huge ((((HUGS)))) for you - hang in there Jenny there is always hope and we are all right there with you hoping and praying for a happy outcome.






OH a HUGE big HUG back at you


----------



## Eagle

Good point Anna, my vet will be back on Monday so I will talk to him about it.

Any chance of some new pics of mum Sweety and lil Beau?


----------



## Eagle

*A boy called Beau*

Welcome to the world little man

we will help you all we can,

your tiny legs aren't quite straight

but soon you'll have a perfect gait,

surrounded by love and care 

we are here yet we can not stare,

you arrived for a special reason 

in this cold and sunny season,

please forgive me if I am wrong 

but I think it's to make mum strong,

when you are older and much bigger

we will all read back with a snigger,

you made us worry, you made us cry

Oh go on tell us why?

 

We love you Lil Beau


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> *A boy called Beau*
> 
> Welcome to the world little man
> 
> we will help you all we can,
> 
> your tiny legs aren't quite straight
> 
> but soon you'll have a perfect gait,
> 
> surrounded by love and care
> 
> we are here yet we can not stare,
> 
> you arrived for a special reason
> 
> in this cold and sunny season,
> 
> please forgive me if I am wrong
> 
> but I think it's to make mum strong,
> 
> when you are older and much bigger
> 
> we will all read back with a snigger,
> 
> you made us worry, you made us cry
> 
> Oh go on tell us why?
> 
> 
> 
> We love you Lil Beau






oh that was beatifull


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Good point Anna, my vet will be back on Monday so I will talk to him about it.
> 
> Any chance of some new pics of mum Sweety and lil Beau?






will take some more photos for you tomorow


----------



## AnnaC

Absolutely brilliant Renne and very emotional!

Jenny I think that it is far more likely that his ligaments around his little kneecap are 'loose' rather than 'tight'. This is why we are all hoping and praying that things will strengthen with time and exercise.





And yes Diane, I am also thinking about him most of the day and sending healing thoughts, plus a load of very strong prayers in the quiet of the night.

Cant wait for some more pictures Jenny.


----------



## Lindi-loo

More pictures of the gorgeous lil Beau while hes so tiny plzzzzz 



 :wub hes a beautiful colour too


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> and i was talking to a vet and he reackons it very comin in miniatures and small breed dogs


Certainly not blaming you in any way shape or form but I think it is so very sad that some vets see this so often in minis....and worse that some breeders (and yes I do know of one) have it show up so often in ther lines and don't care





I know somtimes these things just happen but when it becomes regular you would think you would honestly look at your herd and try to find the problem.


----------



## AnnaC

OK so I'm glad that I am amongst friends and can therefore be as stupid and thick as I like, BUT I STILL dont understand exactly what is wrong with Beau's leg/stifle? I do think that this might be the 'fault' of the vet who perhaps has not made clear to Jenny EXACTLY what he means according to his findings?

Upward luxation of the patella simply means that it either pops in and out of its 'groove' or locks - or both. Does Beau's patella lock so he walks with a straight legs at times (when locked he would be putting it to the floor heel first) or does he move with a limp with his toe near the floor or hitting the floor first when he treads down? (Incidently I remember Dr Taylor saying in a post about locking stifles that a horse not using its leg properly but dragging its TOE on the floor, is more likely to be caused by trouble in its HIP than in its stifle - locking stifles produce a heel first tread)

Or is his patella completely 'floating free' and way out of place - which is why I asked my question about the possibility of having it removed late on?

Sorry to keep on about this, but I do like to have my facts straight, especially when my small brain is in a muddle and having trouble working through all the foggy mist it usually contains. LOL!!

Regardless of anything else, I am still absolutely sure that little Beau should be given all the time in the world for Mother Nature to do her very best for him.





Cant wait for some more pictures.


----------



## lucky lodge

hi everyone all your comments are making me feel i bit better

a friend of mine told me to rub linseed oil on his leg anyone heard of that

i will take some photos tomorow as today been fencing and built a stable so iam beggered

its just a thought but ive been thinking about change h is name to dicky knee LOL LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

View My Video

he just loves the milk bar LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just so CUTE!!











If you had dropped the camera a few inches lower Jenny we could have viewed his little legs!

Actually Minimor has given a perfect explanation to 'fixed/lux/etc' patellas on Jenny's post in the main forum. It does sound as though little Beau has a dislocated (I like to call it that rather than luxating!) patella, probably due to his being born with a smooth surface on the stifle joint rather than the groove being there for the patella to 'run' in?

I have heard of vets performing surgery to re-groove the surface of the stifle joint, but only when it applied to a situation where the continual slipping or locking of the patella caused damage to the groove in older horses. But I can now see how this could be done on a youngster where the patella was dislocated/completely seperated (or is that sepArated??) and it would be interesting to know whether little Beau has part of a groove, a very shallow groove or no groove at all. But although I can see that extra cartlidge etc may develop to compensate for the damage, I dont think that is going to happen that quickly at Beau's age, plus he is still a bit young to have a GA (which will probably be necessary to get the x-rays anyway) so I think your vet's suggestion to give him 4 weeks before making any choices, is the right one.

He's certainly a happy little chappie and obviously doing well and drinking well, so we need to just keep saying our prayers and sending him healing thoughts for the moment.


----------



## cassie

Hi Jenny





how is your little Beau doing?

I know a little bout slipping patella's done a fair few surgeries on dogs, but not on horses... will have a look at my vet nursing book though and see if I can find anything that will help you!

sending hugs and prayers to you!! I so wish we lived closer so I could be there for moral support for you





having a look at the video now





he is too cute! what a good little drinker he is n Sweety is looking so well





would we be able to have some more pics please





Love to you n Sweety n Beau!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone i will take some videos of him today and some more photos


----------



## lucky lodge

watch this it helped me understand i bit more

i think it worked


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes gorgeous 



 I love the video of him tucking in to the milk bar 



 wishing him all the very best of luck with his knee


----------



## lucky lodge

well my vet rang me back today and to do the surgery is $3000.00

tryed another vet and thay also wont $3000.oo

a friend was telling me about linseed oil rubbing it on his knee so i will try that....

but uf it doesnt work i will have to put him down

i iam so upset its just not fair



:CryBaby



:CryBaby


----------



## lucky lodge

View My Video

View My Video

i hope it worked


----------



## Eagle

I have no advice as I have no experience but I am so very very sorry. I send hugs and prayers.

If it does come to that could you ring the national foaling bank as they may have an orphan foal that needs a mare to suckle on and at least you could help another baby?


----------



## Riverrose28

I only have dial up and can't watch vedios, can you post a couple of pictures taken from the side of him? I have a yearling now with a stifle that pops in and out, but he is improving with exercise, and will be gelded once he drops. He wasn't born with it, but it started when he was around six months old. Your guy may not have the same problem, but something else all together.


----------



## Equuisize

Jenny, I haven't been on line as much as usual. Beau is darling.

I just watched your video. Although it certainly isn't my place

to tell or suggest what you should do, from that latest video I,

personally, if Beau was mine, would be very hesitant to have him

euthanized.

My goodness, he gets around fine, he jumps, runs, does little bucks

he's eating well and is acting just like a happy wee little guy.

He is just precious.

I'm not a vet but to put things in perspective many many humans and

other 4 legged creatures have learned to get around just fine with

leg abnormalities.

If he's not in desperate pain and is a happy little guy, geld him

when the time is appropriate, keep his weight good so he's not having

to put extra stress on his limbs and then just love the heck out of him

or find someone that would be delighted to dote on him.

Anyway, that's what I would do, if he's not in pain.....after all, most of

us have 'something' we deal with yet we find ways to live our lives to the

fullest, we are able.


----------



## Eagle

Very true Equuisize, I have a mule that I rescued that is very lame in one of her back legs. She was hit by a car near my house and no one claimed her, she has permanent damage but isn't in pain. I have tried giving her pain meds and had her infiltrated. She hobbles around just fine and can even run and buck.


----------



## cassie

Hi Jenny






I just want to say your little man is BEAUTIFUL!

I know it must be so hard for you, but I agree with the girls... hang in there, give him his four weeks, and re-evaluate then,

I know I'm more new to this then you, and I don't have any experience or knowledge to give,

but I am here for you Jenny, to support you n your little man....

hey he must almost be a week old... hmmm Thursday?




1 week little Beau!! hehe

still praying for you Jenny, and sending many hugs your way!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

It's his right hind leg Diane, BUT watching him run, play and buck (plus rearing up at his Momma!), he is dealing with life just like any other foal.





Sweety is extremely protective isn't she - to be expected, as I always feel mares know when something is not quite right with their babies, plus she had to put up with the vet 'doing' things to her baby more or less as soon as he was born, and this can affect some mares. I would not worry her any more at the moment Jenny, trying to get videos for us because I dont like to see Sweety push little Beau around when trying to keep him away from camera close-ups, he doesn't need to be pushed to use his legs more than he would be doing naturally - anyway the odd picture from now on will keep us all happy!





I am shocked at the cost of surgery - it would be way out of the pockets of most of us! But I agree with the others, you have a happy little foal and a happy mare, so I would just leave them be to enjoy life for now. I do think that you will still have to keep him separated from your other foals as he is not ready yet to start the rough and tumble, play fighting that goes on, but other than this, I wouldn't change anything.

Well I WOULD change one thing.......you seriously have to get that headcollar OFF Sweety - if Beau starts rearing up at her head (especially when her head is down eating) there is a 90% chance that he will slip a front leg through her noseband, with really tragic consequences.



I'm sure that if Sweety is not easy to catch, you can entice her into the barn/stable with a bowl of food and then put the headcollar on when you want to handle her, but remove is as soon as you have finished? Sorry to keep on about this, but just thinking of little Beau (plus the thousands of other 'accidents' that have happened to horses of all sizes through just being left with headcollars on when turned out.)

But aside from all that, I'm 100% behind you and am saying daily prayers for you and little Beau. Sending huge ((((HUGS)))) too - chin up, where there is life there is hope!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone he does seem to be a very happy little boy but the vet said he will run buck and jump because

he knows no different...it is his off side rear leg and it is heridiage so it could be my stallion so if saffire and dusty babys

come out the same..i will be a mental case. ive been waiting 4 years to breed these guys i will have to geld him.. i pick all my horse from the best studs in australia i had them trucked over

from the other side of australia which cost me $10,000 for the 3 of them... apart from sweety i bought her from were i live for $300 not like saffire dusty and lucky

the thing is sweety has had 4 other foals and never had that problam....

so were have i gone wrong

this is just braking my heart


----------



## cassie

you poor thing Jenny





I'm sure your girls will have GORGEOUS new babies for you and they will be fine





don't forget we are here for you


----------



## Eagle

I am so sorry that you are going through all this crop. It seems so unfair but PLEASE just try and enjoy him for now and wait and see. If you can find out that he won't be in pain or get arthritis why couldn't he just be your mascot.

Hugs

Renee


----------



## lucky lodge

THE vet said that if he was to be left and not do surgery he would end up very saw and have athritis bad


----------



## lucky lodge

this is the report from the vet

Problem

The right patella (knee cap) is luxated to the lateral side. The patella is not in the groove where it should be and it is on the side of the femure (thigh bone). The patella can be located in the groove but it does not stay there and it quickly luxates.

Some miniature foals have a shallow groove in the femur and the kneecap prone luxation. This problem is often inherited

Prognosis.

The foal is lame and the lamneness will continue until the foal has surgery to repair the problem. Radiographs ($250.00) will be required to determine the depth of the groove in the femur and how much deeper the groove will need to be made to correct the luxation. The prognosis will be determined by the amount articular cartilage that is disrupted when the groove in the femur is made deeper.

Surgery

Two sugrical procedures are generally required

(i) Make groove in the femur deeper. This involves elevating the cartilage and bone then removing the deeper bone then replacing the cartilage bone flap. The prognosis for soundness will depend on the ability to make the patella groove deeper without too much disruption of the articular cartilage.

(ii) Translocate (move) the tibial crest medial so the patella is inclined to run in the centre of the groove in the femur rather than the outside of the groove in the femur. This surgery involves making in the tibial crest loose then moving the tibial crest which is still attatched to the patella ligaments to its new location and fixing it there with bone screw(s).The need for this procedure would be determined after the patella groove was depened and the patella is located within the groove.

(iii) Following this the joint capsule on the inside of the joint can be tightened to help prevent luxation. Tightening the joint capsule without the above procedure(s) would be unlikely to be successful.

The cost for this procedure and post operative care at Baldivis Vet hospital would be around $3000.

The timing of the surgery is very important.Beau beau needs to mature enough to undergo a long surgery however if this procedure is left too long then it may be difficult to get the patella back in it normal position. Even as a day old foal it was difficult to reposition of patella.

Dr Robert Davies.


----------



## Lindi-loo

So So sorry to hear the news isnt good about lil Beau..Im with the rest of the girls after watching the video..he doesnt look in any pain at all..as he was born with it surely it wont be painful like a usual dislocation!!..I dont know and im not claiming to be an expert or trying to swing your decisions..thats totally your resopnsibility as hes your pony and sadly none of us would want to have to make choices for lil Beau as your having to do now..whatever you decide I personally will respect your decision as Im sure you wont be making any choices lightly!!..hes a gorgeous lil boy and hes lucky to have such two caring mummy's to watch over him..if he was to have the surgery..how would that affect him in later life..would he still suffer with aches and pains in the joint and how sucessfull is it??..does anyone know??


----------



## Eagle

One thing I would do before putting him down is call ALL the vet Universities and ask them if they would be interested in helping you, this would be a great experience for young training vets, I don't know if you would have to pay but maybe just the transport.

It's worth a try.

Hugs Renee


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> One thing I would do before putting him down is call ALL the vet Universities and ask them if they would be interested in helping you, this would be a great experience for young training vets, I don't know if you would have to pay but maybe just the transport.
> 
> It's worth a try.
> 
> Hugs Renee






yep have asked them and thay also want 3 grand and also wonted to give beau to them to learn from

and thay said no thanks


----------



## lucky lodge

DID you read the vets report he says it inherited...

i am hoping and praying that its not my stallion


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> So So sorry to hear the news isnt good about lil Beau..Im with the rest of the girls after watching the video..he doesnt look in any pain at all..as he was born with it surely it wont be painful like a usual dislocation!!..I dont know and im not claiming to be an expert or trying to swing your decisions..thats totally your resopnsibility as hes your pony and sadly none of us would want to have to make choices for lil Beau as your having to do now..whatever you decide I personally will respect your decision as Im sure you wont be making any choices lightly!!..hes a gorgeous lil boy and hes lucky to have such two caring mummy's to watch over him..if he was to have the surgery..how would that affect him in later life..would he still suffer with aches and pains in the joint and how sucessfull is it??..does anyone know??






if little beau got the surgery he will probaly still have a slight limp and would end up with arthritis

a friend told me about rubbing linseed oil on his joint every day so iam going to try that it cant hurt anything is worth

a try it probaly wont do anything but iam gunna try anyway

thank you everyone for being so surportive


----------



## Eagle

We are with you what ever you decide to do, this could have happened to any one of us and we totally understand how heart broken you are.

Could you try calling the local tv station? tell them about Beau's story and maybe you could do an "Open Day" to the raise money?

Do you have any famous tv people in Aussie that are known animal lovers that you could contact?

I am just throwing out ideas, I don't know if I am helping or being annoying



Sorry


----------



## Wings

I'm so sorry that you are going through this





I'm still here and watching, just so hesitant to offer advice as all we can see is a few videos and your descriptions. I tend to just defer to the vet on the ground in these cases as they are the ones there with the knowledge.

As Diane said this could just be a chance meeting of some bad genetics in this particular breeding. I would not actually repeat the breeding as the vet is leaning towards it being an inherited fault. But that is my opinion.


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, I immediately picked up on that OFTEN inherited too. So Jenny, this can equally mean that Beau's problem is just one of those things that happens sometimes, and neither your other girls, nor your stallion - or even Sweety - is likely to produce a baby with the same problem. I also like to think positive, although it is difficult sometimes.





I still dont understand why your vet did not put forward the suggestion of removing the kneecap completely (if indeed this is possible in horses the way it is in humans). If the kneecap is completely 'loose' as he says, just held on the outside of Beau's leg by ligaments, then you could say he hasnt got a kneecap? So if those ligaments were cut and the loose cap was removed, would he be any different??

Not the same as Beau of course, but I have a kneecap that 'moves'. The result of an accident that dislocated both of my knee joints. One knee healed completely, but the other has a 'loose' cap, with the nearside cartlidge popping in and out everytime I bend it. In 40+ years it has never caused me pain other than about once a year when I take a wrong step and give it a wrench! But then it is only a bit weak for a few days. If I crouch down I cannot get up from that position as the nerves in both knees simply will not/cannot obey the instructions given from my brain (but that might be the fault of my small brain LOL!), but from a chair I have no problem.

Anyway that is all bye the bye, it is just that I was trying to think of another way to perhaps deal with Beau's kneecap?? I do think that some vets tend to do the 'doom and gloom' thing, and seem to forget that we really love our animals and want to hear about ALL OR ANY WAYS round the situation. Might give my own vets a phone and ask them - they are equine only and have a hospital and are VERY VERY caring and interested in discussing 'alternatives'.

Meanwhile, try to stay positive, Beau is fine for now and enjoying his life, so no rush to make decisions for a while yet. Sending you big ((((HUGS)))) Jenny.


----------



## lucky lodge

well i have put little beau in the big paddock and hes running around like theres nothing wrong hes having a great time

i have put him in the paddock to let him have as normal live as he can in stead of being locked up

and when i see that he is in a lot of pain then that will be time i will have to say good bye





but iam hoping maybe him moving around may help ...I just dont no


----------



## AnnaC

Great Jenny.








Just let him and Sweety lead as normal a life as possible, enjoy them, spend time with them and let the future take care of itself.


----------



## lucky lodge

well little beau is a week old,,,, and i think ive run out off tears


----------



## cassie

Yay for beau!!!! Happy birthday little man! You have had a rough start but we know your a fighter and both your mummy's love you so very much!!

Give him a bday hug n kiss for me Jenny gorgeous little man! Have you got any pics of him in

The big paddock?!

Hugs

Cass


----------



## lucky lodge

will take some tomorow for you


----------



## MeganH

I am really hoping for the best for your Beau! Glad he is out in the big paddock and playing!

I agree that some (most) vets will push for surgeries and such. My mutt with the luxating patella has seen several vets, including the ones I worked for and all but one were pushing for surgery. The one that says she is in no pain and there is no need to the surgery is the one I trust the most and is not looking for a buck from me. He is who I always take my animals to now. Very reasonable and looks out for the best for the animals.

I know horses and dogs are different- but I do believe there is hope for your Beau. Watching the videos he gets around better then my dog who holds her leg up a lot and won't put weight on it always. I do have hope for Beau!






((((HUGS))))

And YAY for pictures!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Being fairly new to minis, I don't have enough experience to give advice, but I am very glad that little Beau is getting to be a horsey. He doesn't know that anything is wrong. This is his normal.

A very wise man once said, "Each patient carries their own doctor within. "We as physicians are at our best when we give the doctor within time to work".


----------



## lucky lodge

beau is still a happy chapy ...but now i have another problam

my dog kepts jumping the fence to get in with little beau and chase him around

so i fix the problam and put chicken wire on top of the fence so now she cant jump it

but now she dug under the fence and recked all the fence ..i tied her up with a lung rope and she chewed throw

that and straight back in the paddock chasing him around so ive locked her up and let her out so she could go

to the toilet and she straight back out there chasing little beau

i dont need this crap iam stressed out enough as it is

what can i do????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wings

Bring the dog in, confine her or tie her up.

Sweety could cause a lot of damage if she feels her foal is at risk


----------



## cassie

put her on a chain... or make her, her own yard... thats what my two dogs have... we let my retriever out every few days to go for a run, and my little boy Casper is on a chain tied to a pole with water and his bed.... or put timber probably 4 by 2 (sorry builders daughter lol um 50mm by 100mm) down along the bottom of the fence (takes a bit more effort but if you dig a little down into the ground she shouldn't be able to dig underneath it...)

both my dogs would hate to be locked inside all day, and my retreiver has 1/2 acre yard which he loves...

just some ideas, the chain idea is probably the quickest and easiest...

try n relax Jenny



everything is going to work out fine, go for a massage or something lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

He is such a cutie. So sorry you are going through all this. I too would wait it out as long as he isn't in pain. I know with dogs some live a perfectly "normal" life with this, just shouldn't be bred. As far as the dog goes, mine too are escape artists, the only thing that works for me is the underground electric fence linning my regular yard fence. But if it goes out for a second, they figure it out right away!


----------



## Eagle

As Cassie said the quickest thing to do is put him on a chain. I have a rottweiler on a chain as she eats people



It is really easy to put up, if you have two big trees or posts run the chain up high from one to the other and pull it really tight, then connect the dog with another chain that hangs down this way he will be able to run from one tree to the other and won't get all tied up. I feel so helpless as I am so far away, I wish we could all come over for a visit.


----------



## lucky lodge

me to i would love to meet you all


----------



## cassie

hope your able to get the dog situation sorted!!

we have friends over in Perth Jenny... if we ever go over and visit them maybe I could come and visit you?


----------



## lucky lodge

you bloody better come visit



:rofl

got the dog on the chain she not liking it much


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> There are a lot of things 'we' don't like that are good for us! And our little Beau is just too important right now.
> 
> Pet the dog -- and HUG Beau for us!


HAHA Diane!!!



lol the poor dog

but I agree Beau is way to important right now... she might hate being locked up but its for the best, unless you can do something with the fences...


----------



## lucky lodge

iam going to run a line of electric fence along the bottom of the fence

but i dont no how to set it up so have to wait till the weekend so the OH can do it

as he get home from work late at night






this is the very naughty doggy ruby


----------



## cassie

haha she looks like a very naughty doggy lol

Hi Ruby!


----------



## lucky lodge

well i put the electric fence up and man did she get a zap

HAHA HA HA HA HA wow did i laugh ,,,oh iam so mean


----------



## Eagle

Zap that naughty foal chaser



We will all get arrested for instigating animal cruelty.


----------



## MeganH

Aww Ruby is purdy








Glad the electric fence helped! Hope Ruby learns fast!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

It only took my dogs one or two zaps, they get it now, but if the electric goes out, they get their payback! Haha


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Ruby, I bet that made her jump! And she looks so sweet, too sweet to be naughty!


----------



## lucky lodge

iwell the electric fence has worked a treat she hasnt gone near it since




:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

I don't remember, did you worm Sweety after she foaled?


----------



## lucky lodge

nope cant get near her


----------



## Eagle

That could be why Beau has slimey mucus stuff on his poop


----------



## AnnaC

I think Renee meant did you worm her soon after she foaled - a lot of folks worm the mare within 12 hours of foaling, not only does it mean the mare wont pass any worms to the foal via her milk, it can also help to avoid the foal having 'the runs' when the mare has her first season. Renee was asking if you wormed her when you had them both in for the vet when he came to see Beau soon after he was born.

I'm just wondering if this is Sweety having a foaling heat a little later than some mares do - I have noticed that some of my foals had sort of slimy bits in their poo when their dams came into season back in the days before I wormed at foaling. Maybe this is what is causing it with Beau?


----------



## Lindi-loo

lucky lodge said:


> iam going to run a line of electric fence along the bottom of the fence
> 
> but i dont no how to set it up so have to wait till the weekend so the OH can do it
> 
> as he get home from work late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the very naughty doggy ruby


Hi naughty Ruby 



 she does have that "Im sorry I just cant help myself" look in her eyes though but yes have to agree ZZAPPPP the lil minx lol

 

 

 

Look what happened to my poor lil hen sat on clutch of eggs


----------



## cassie

oh goodness me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

poor chooky!!! NAUGHTY GIRL!!!

when we first got my cavalier.. yes my tiny little puppy he went on a chook killing rampage even though they were as big as if not bigger then him, he would snap there necks!

my retriever doesn't even do that!!



naughty puppies!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Hi naughty Ruby
> 
> 
> 
> she does have that "Im sorry I just cant help myself" look in her eyes though but yes have to agree ZZAPPPP the lil minx lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what happened to my poor lil hen sat on clutch of eggs






oh now thats naughty,,,, is that a french mastiff i wash a french mastiff ...thats me job mobile dog w


----------



## cassie

looks like a de bough dou (don't know how to spell sorry LOL ) maybe that is a french mastiff LOL

she is a beautiful dog anyway, well when she hasn't been killing chookies that is


----------



## Lindi-loo

yes all in the yes of these naughty girls 



 she is a french mastiff yes aka douge de bordeaux..shame on her..now if it was a frog I could understand..shed be after the legs no doubt


----------



## lucky lodge

just wormed sweety had to catch the foal b/c i couldnt catch sweety and put them in the stable to worm her

and every time i try to do up the halter she would flip her self back words and trying to worm well it was i night mare

so with a bit wrestling we got a wormer into her..........................................................................


----------



## Wings

Chuck some wormer in your foal kit. Then when your next girl goes you can give her a dose when you're doing all the foaling fuss


----------



## lucky lodge

yep iam on to it



:yes


----------



## Eagle

Well done



It sounds like you had some fun



Lets hope she calms down soon.


----------



## AnnaC

How long have you had Sweety? Has she always been like this with her headcollar and was she like it when you got her? Just thinking that she might have had an ear infection at sometime in the past and the headcollar strap going over behind her ears could have hurt her in the past, and she hasn't forgotten, so she runs backward to try to get away from it as you put it over?

One of my home bred stallions had an infection/sore area just behind his ear one winter and since then he cannot stand that ear to be touched of any sort of tweak from his mane or forelock on that side. He is fine to headcollar but fusses and jerks away if you have to fiddle around the head piece to straighten his mane. And, heavens forbid, if his mane tweaks under the head piece while he is being led around - he just shakes and shakes his head, it drives you mad! But there is nothing that can be done for him, it is all in his mind now (alongside many other mental ideas/problems that he has!



) He also has a problem with anything on his right side, particularly people! Thanks to a stupid vet who came to do his jabs when he was around 6 months old, this poor lad panics at anyone standing on his right, so much so that if I'm leading him to the field and someone is in the way, I have to get them to change sides so that I pass them with me between them and him (I always lead him as usual on his left side). Talk about crazy hang-ups!! But we manage with him ok, live and let live and all that, and as he is now 8 years old, I dont suppose he will ever change!


----------



## lucky lodge

ive had sweety for about a year and half and the only time ive been able to get next to her was when she was in foal

and in a smaller paddock ..iam her 5 owner and all the other owners only had her for a year got a foal out of her and then

passed her on did all those foals have problams too ? i now the last owner passed her on b/c she couldnt get near her

now the way i look at it if youve got a mare that is having lovely perfect foals you would not pass her on ..

go figer that one

it really upset me that she,s not friendly


----------



## Eagle

I would think that it goes a little deeper than just being sold on, perhaps she was rough handled as a baby



I bought a few horses from a very sick in the head guy that had about 60 animals all together in a small field and there were also some dead ones. (2 shires, male and female donkeys, cows, a few haflinger and several mini including a stallion that had been fighting with the donkey) I tried reporting him but it just doesn't work here in Italy so I convinced hubby to let me buy some. I later found out that these minis had been thrown on a lorry as weanlings and imported from Holland.



After 4 years they got much better but they were never friendly. I never managed to clip them or bath them as they just panicked too much and I was frightened to really upset them. They still can't be caught without food, when I went to get them I couldn't choose which ones to save so I said to hubby I will take the first ones that come and the ones that I saved were these ones that walked straight up to me and let me put a halter on them, I guess they were saying "please get me out of here"


----------



## cassie

how sad all those terrible stories, I think it is similar with my Penny, she just hasn't been able to trust people in the past , but she is slowly getting better through taking alot of time out with her...

I hope Sweety gets better for you Jenny


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Sweety - how very sad.





I'm sure she was sold on so much because she was 'difficult' not because there was anything wrong with her foals.

It will take time to restore her trust in human beings after all she has been through - and yes, like Renee says, it probably stems from way back in her foal/yearling days - but if you can keep her then she will get used to your routine, and even gain confidence from your other girls. At this moment in time she may just be waiting to be passed on again, bless her.


----------



## Lindi-loo

They can get better my mare is a good example of that..shes not 100% but 90% better than she was when she arrived I think she actually enjoys my company now ( sometimes )


----------



## MeganH

Poor girl. She probably is thinking it's just going to come time to be moved on again.

I hope she does come around for you.

My Laney is not that bad.. isn't used to much hands on and can be hard to catch (maybe it's just her being moody lol). It is funny though because she knows sometimes what I am trying to do is help and she will stand and let me groom her after rain. Last night I went and dried Ricky off and wasn't expecting her to let me dry her with a towel but she stood there for me like she knew it was for her own good. I didn't halter her or anything. Ricky LOVES to be touched all over.. we bear hug him daily and Laney watches so maybe she sees all the loving is not bad. I do want to gain her trust as much as possible so she trusts me with her foal and if I need to assist during the foaling.


----------



## Lindi-loo

the profile picture of Laney and Ricky is gorgeous 



 ..Im sure she will come round in time..youv a gorgeous family Megan and shes very very lucky to have become a fully signed up member 





 

I had a good old giggle to myself yesterday at the feed shop seeing products called "stroppy mare" and "moody mare" i think thats just mares for you !!


----------



## Eagle

Did they sell anything for the "moody owner" or the "stroppy owner"


----------



## MeganH

Lindi-loo said:


> the profile picture of Laney and Ricky is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ..Im sure she will come round in time..youv a gorgeous family Megan and shes very very lucky to have become a fully signed up member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good old giggle to myself yesterday at the feed shop seeing products called "stroppy mare" and "moody mare" i think thats just mares for you !!






Thank you Lindi!



Treats are helping heaps!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to hear that Laney is beginning to look to you for help - brilliant!








Dont forget to keep the pictures coming.


----------



## lucky lodge

:yeah



i got to pat sweety on the bum today for a 5 seconds


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant - a step in the right direction!











Just a suggestion - I usually avoid patting my minis coz I have found a lot of them dont like it! I normally just run my hand over them in a 'stroke' or I give them a quick scratch in passing.

But the fact that at last you have been able to lay a hand on Sweety is great.


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Brilliant - a step in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion - I usually avoid patting my minis coz I have found a lot of them dont like it! I normally just run my hand over them in a 'stroke' or I give them a quick scratch in passing.
> 
> But the fact that at last you have been able to lay a hand on Sweety is great.



YAYA how exciting!!! don't you just feeling like you have achieved something SO GREAT!! I know I do with every little step with Penny!

I also agree with Anna, I don't pat my horses (besides Smartie LOL but he is a sook)

I usually give a scratch of run my hand along them... which I'm sure is what you did to lol











:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah I guess she just couldnt resist a small scratch then..shes will be back for more...great that some progress has been made 



 :yeah


----------

